# Can't get it right Driveler #228



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

Can some one post some music, we lost our other driveler


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

I said good morning in the other juan, and poof it was gone


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

No Coffeebro, Sockbro, Moonbro, or Homerbro


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

Well I'm outta hera


----------



## glue bunny (May 7, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Everyone enjoy sleeping in today...

Guess I'm outta hera to , two, too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Mornin glue bunny. What's gwine on with driveler issues and nobody home?


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2017)

Good morning - 
Git some coffee up in hera


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Where you iz Wybro? What other Juan? 

I'm confuzzled....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

cramer said:


> Good morning -
> Git some coffee up in hera



A tanker full and some Muzak.

Mornin cramer


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Da early birds are missin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Lil chilly outside.


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2017)

Morning Chief and Glue Bunny
Ya'll know what happens when I make the coffee - 9 outta 10 times, the grounds get in the juice


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2017)

Chief , maybe you could slip a little ABB or Marshall Tucker in here


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2017)

Morning Wy, Glue Bunny, Cramer and Chief. P44 started one, me and Wy posted in it and poof it was gone. Headed to the lake CYL.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

cramer said:


> Chief , maybe you could slip a little ABB or Marshall Tucker in here





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, Glue Bunny, Cramer and Chief. P44 started one, me and Wy posted in it and poof it was gone. Headed to the lake CYL.



This will have to do on such short notice Cramer.

Mornin Moon, Have a great day!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Gobblein gonna receive several demerits fo dis.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

I hope EE loses a sock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

I can't drive 55


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Hope one of bloods water ballons backfires.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

party til you drop


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

chickory for the coonbutt


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I can't drive 55



Thats what maw n law says... But bet your hiny she can do a steady 25


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



     smiley face.....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Mernin ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chickory for the coonbutt



Tanks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:56.25%"></div>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

chief not happy camper this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

I need to make a trip to da bayou country.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

blood,  chief been throwing things duck when the balloon comes your way


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

wants to crayfish back to his roots


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

moon, how was the fish fry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

cramer, morning


----------



## cramer (May 7, 2017)

Good song Chief, thanks for the coffee G
The universe is saved

Morning everybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2017)

Morning Chief and Blood. It was good Gobble. I posted it in the cafe on Dubs thread. Stopped to get some gas. Later.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wants to crayfish back to his roots



Need to get down there with some of my buds I haven't seen in a while before it gets too hot. Maybe a little fishin trip, low country berl, some sho nuff Cajun food, and comradery in general.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Chief needs a hug this mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

cramer said:


> Good song Chief, thanks for the coffee G
> The universe is saved
> 
> Morning everybody



Going to try this one mo time. 

With that being said cramer, I thought we were:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief needs a hug this mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Chief needs a hug this mernin



keep your eyes open


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

chief you can get turtle, gata tail, make a rue in GA


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief you can get turtle, gata tail, make a rue in GA



Copy dat, sposed to have already had a crawfish boil, but it keeps getting postponed for one reason or another.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keep your eyes open



I aint skeared ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I aint skeared ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning




Morning lil bro !! 




Jeff C. said:


> This will have to do on such short notice Cramer.
> 
> Mornin Moon, Have a great day!




Dangit bro, haven't heard that one in YEARS !!!  Love it !! 




Jeff C. said:


> I hope EE loses a sock.






He'll just go buy another 100 pairs when he catches 'em on sale !!


treemotogobros !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning lil bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin brother Quack, I know you'll be glad when this strectch is done. You bout got'em whooped now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

teemo is nothin for a driveler like you quackbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

just picked up a load of limbs I trimmed off trees yesterday.   

right nice out there right now


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just picked up a load of limbs I trimmed off trees yesterday.
> 
> right nice out there right now



Gotta figure out what project I'm going to tackle today. It's not because of a lack thereof.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

I had a yellow poplar come down late yesterday.   Want to come help cut it up for firewood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Gonna go play outside.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2017)

Sorry about the thread start and deletion, I posted some junk I should have kept to meself.

10 yo dead lawnmower, to fix or to replace?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Just had a scary moment in the Acworth Wal-Mart parking lot.... Went in to get some bags of corn to fill my feeders... Came out and was placing the bags in the back of the truck when I noticed 2 shady dudes parked just up from me.. Seen one dude get out of the car but he was a good 60 yrds away. I placed 2 more bags in the truck and turned around and that same dude was within 6ft of me!!! I dont know how he covered so much ground that quick! I didnt have my side arm on me but I still reached for it as if I did.... Dude stopped in his tracks and said he was going to see if I could jump him off.... I sharply said no! he made his way back to his car.... That they quickly drove off in!!! Jump...yeah


----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Just had a scary moment in the Acworth Wal-Mart parking lot.... Went in to get some bags of corn to fill my feeders... Came out and was placing the bags in the back of the truck when I noticed 2 shady dudes parked just up from me.. Seen one dude get out of the car but he was a good 60 yrds away. I placed 2 more bags in the truck and turned around and that same dude was within 6ft of me!!! I dont know how he covered so much ground that quick! I didnt have my side arm on me but I still reached for it as if I did.... Dude stopped in his tracks and said he was going to see if I could jump him off.... I sharply said no! he made his way back to his car.... That they quickly drove off in!!! Jump...yeah



Wow, I was just there an hour ago. You have to be pretty stupid to get shady on a dude loading corn in the back of his truck...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Wow, I was just there an hour ago. You have to be pretty stupid to get shady on a dude loading corn in the back of his truck...



Maybe he wanted to play corn hole!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maybe he wanted to play corn hole!!!



  

That's funny right there!

Although, I know that incident was mighty shady to say the least. Glad you scared him off blood. I'm constantly vigilant of my surroundings out in public, even my own yard for that matter.

Never know when some kook is going to drive up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

'bout to think I am Leweesianna 

blackened my grilt cheese sammie


----------



## Jeff C. (May 7, 2017)

Mostly piddlin today as I see fit.


----------



## glue bunny (May 7, 2017)

Plate of sketti for me...now back to the adhesives.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's funny right there!
> 
> Although, I know that incident was mighty shady to say the least. Glad you scared him off blood. I'm constantly vigilant of my surroundings out in public, even my own yard for that matter.
> 
> Never know when some kook is going to drive up.



It really did trouble me how quick that guy came up on me... In arms reach! I've said I will always be armed before.... And haven't followed through due to my complacency from time to time.... After today.. I will always be armed!. The gun was in my truck but if this guy wanted to follow through with whatever he was thinking.... He most likely could have! I will never ...ever be unarmed again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

Anyone ever cut up a tulip poplar tree for firewood?

It is so old the inside has turned brownish yellow and cuts hard.

I know the heart wood on one gets hard as a brick when it ages as most houses in Historic Nashville were framed in it and you almost have to predrill holes or use a nail gun to reuse it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2017)

Evening everyone. Sure was windy on the lake today!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone ever cut up a tulip poplar tree for firewood?
> 
> It is so old the inside has turned brownish yellow and cuts hard.
> 
> I know the heart wood on one gets hard as a brick when it ages as most houses in Historic Nashville were framed in it and you almost have to predrill holes or use a nail gun to reuse it.





Poplar doesn`t make good firewood. It pops and throws embers bad. So does sassafras. Cedar burns with great smelling smoke, but it pops too. None of that is good with an inside fireplace or tipi.

Poplar does make good turkey calls though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 7, 2017)

*Caught a real good mess.*

In spite of the wind found em in two spots. We fished out of my partners boat today and he forgot the anchor. Had to constantly stay on the trolling motor. Ended up with 86.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> In spite of the wind found em in two spots. We fished out of my partners boat today and he forgot the anchor. Had to constantly stay on the trolling motor. Ended up with 86.




Good job bro !!!  You bout ready to make another trade ??


I can almost see daylight at the end of the tunnel !! 


It's that time . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

Nic,  does it burn hot?   How would it do in a wood stove?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

quack, don't get tunnel vision you are on the downhill side


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic,  does it burn hot?   How would it do in a wood stove?





I really don`t know, because I have no experience at all with wood burning stoves.  Sorry...


----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> It really did trouble me how quick that guy came up on me... In arms reach! I've said I will always be armed before.... And haven't followed through due to my complacency from time to time.... After today.. I will always be armed!. The gun was in my truck but if this guy wanted to follow through with whatever he was thinking.... He most likely could have! I will never ...ever be unarmed again!



That's methed up, blood!

I still think you have to be pretty stupid to run up on a dude chunckin bags of deer corn into the back of his Chevy. 

Moon, heck yea man!

GW, what Nic said and my dad always said that it released "sheets" of paper like ash that would clog your flue.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> That's methed up, blood!
> 
> I still think you have to be pretty stupid to run up on a dude chunckin bags of deer corn into the back of his Chevy.
> 
> ...



guess I'll put it on the burn pile.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

Evening, glad nobody got stuck in the other one.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

Juan mo after this un, the off for 3 and back for 14 dayz


----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Juan mo after this un, the off for 3 and back for 14 dayz



I did that for three years. Fly, check in for 6 weeks and make a brief 3-4 day home visit after three weeks, to return and finish. 

I spent just under 1000 nights in a hotel from Jan 08-Dec 10. A man will do crazy things to feed the chillens.


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

Gonna be a long night, I'm getting sleepy already


----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2017)

I have done things in life that would make most vomit at the thought of, but this dog gone surgery Tuesday has me flipped out. 

A couple of beers and two benadryl's has me ready for bed, hoping for some sleep....been absent the past few nights..

36 out and am a wreck;  appreciate any of yalls thoughts. Prolly back on here by 3am.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I have done things in life that would make most vomit at the thought of, but this dog gone surgery Tuesday has me flipped out.
> 
> A couple of beers and two benadryl's has me ready for bed, hoping for some sleep....been absent the past few nights..
> 
> 36 out and am a wreck;  appreciate any of yalls thoughts. Prolly back on here by 3am.



you will be fine bro... it will turn out to be one of the best things you have done..


----------



## Wycliff (May 7, 2017)

You already at work blood


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

yep


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2017)

7 to 7 this week?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> 7 to 7 this week?



Na... I come in a little early on sundays to turn everything on and get the extruders heating up.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Na... I come in a little early on sundays to turn everything on and get the extruders heating up.



10-4 nothing like a little built in OT


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> 10-4 nothing like a little built in OT



they can have the ot... I want to work 8 and hit the gate! but that will never happen!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Bsketti ....


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Bloodbro.



Morning brother!


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2017)

Mornin fellas


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Im ready fo da bed!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Quack (probably sleeping but getting paid for it, Gobblin (who should be here soon as well) and to all of the Driveler Nation.

I somehow missed most everybody yesterday as I got home late Saturday night and got up and left early yesterday morning to do some things back up in the country.  I spent several hours at the BlueGrass Festival in Lincolnton Saturday afternoon/night and the Oak Ridge Boys put on a heck of show as the "Headliner" for this years Festival.  It was people from all across the country attending this show.

I hope that everybody had a decent weekend in spite of it all !!!

Coffee does sound like a good plan this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Quack (probably sleeping but getting paid for it, Gobblin (who should be here soon as well) and to all of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I somehow missed most everybody yesterday as I got home late Saturday night and got up and left early yesterday morning to do some things back up in the country.  I spent several hours at the BlueGrass Festival in Lincolnton Saturday afternoon/night and the Oak Ridge Boys put on a heck of show as the "Headliner" for this years Festival.  It was people from all across the country attending this show.
> 
> ...



Oakridge boys.... They have to be wheeled out on stage?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Morning EE. Got a 4hr meeting/training deal this morning Grrrrr!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Oakridge boys.... They have to be wheeled out on stage?




Hey, they put on one heck of a performance and most of them are younger than I am and so far I am still raising heck and still kicking my feet kinda high when necessary !!!!  Their performance had lots of the pretty women swaying and swinging about during this event and that was worth the price of admission !!! 





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Got a 4hr meeting/training deal this morning Grrrrr!



Moonbro, you need to have Quack substitute for you on this 4 hr "meeting/training deal" as he would feel right at home.   Secretly, I think that Quack LOVES these meetings.     Heck, you could be fishing instead !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2017)

cheer cheer the gangs all here


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Live from the front porch..... Gitty up oom boppa mow mow!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Glue Bunny. I could go for that EE! The fish are starting to bite pretty good. I'm sure Quackbro wouldn't mind.


----------



## glue bunny (May 8, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!!  Finish that last cup of liquid energy and get moving

Have a great monday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Kinda chilly this morning at 31220. Feels good!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Good to see the humming birds back in town


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2017)

good morning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Im ready for more of this....
Its a island on lake Wedowee in Alabama. We had the island to ourselves that weekend.


----------



## Nugefan (May 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready for more of this....
> Its a island on lake Wedowee in Alabama. We had the island to ourselves that weekend.



I see beer and bug spray , must haves for camping ....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready for more of this....
> Its a island on lake Wedowee in Alabama. We had the island to ourselves that weekend.



Yes indeed blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> I see beer and bug spray , must haves for camping ....



Not to mention that fire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Oakridge boys.... They have to be wheeled out on stage?









Morning bro's !!!  Good night, watched movies on YouTube all night making the OT $$$'s !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> I see beer and bug spray , must haves for camping ....


hey stranger.............


blood on the ground said:


> Im ready for more of this....
> Its a island on lake Wedowee in Alabama. We had the island to ourselves that weekend.


I wish I could do that............ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!  Good night, watched movies on YouTube all night making the OT $$$'s !!!


Mornin BigN!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 8, 2017)

Let's go blood!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


> hey stranger.............
> 
> I wish I could do that............
> 
> ...



 Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Let's go blood!






That good looking lil fella's got trubble written all ova him !!!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That good looking lil fella's got trubble written all ova him !!!



We used to have a personalized parking space at the ER and knew the ER docs on a first name basis. I have a head full of gray hairs to show for it too....and I would not change a thing. No snowflake there.... Ask the Mescin


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> I see beer and bug spray , must haves for camping ....


Quanity over quality in that situation!


Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed blood!


join us!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!  Good night, watched movies on YouTube all night making the OT $$$'s !!!





Keebs said:


> hey stranger.............
> 
> I wish I could do that............
> 
> ...


do i need to call ya and come pick you up?


Patriot44 said:


> Let's go blood!



yes..lets do it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2017)

Sleep meds are winning . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Fixin to go help brudda pull valve covers and DOHC timing chain cover off of 5.4 L Triton motor to install new timing kit on 2005 Expedition. Older brother gave it to him and bought a new/used SUV rather than rebuild this one. 

Man, this joker is clean and well kept for a 2005. Older brother had an entire history of maintenance on this vehicle.

The hydraulic tensioners on twin timing chains has been an issue on these DOHC Triton motors. There is a kit that was developed to repair it for approx $1000.00 plus some specialty tools to make the job easier though. 

So, for a little over a grand for the kit and tools, plus his labor and some assistance on my part he got one heck of a well taken care of and exceptionally clean Expedition for $0 from older brother.

It should be good for another 150,000-200,000 miles before he has to do it again.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> do i need to call ya and come pick you up?


 you're too schweet!


Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go help brudda pull valve covers and DOHC timing chain cover off of 5.4 L Triton motor to install new timing kit on 2005 Expedition. Older brother gave it to him and bought a new/used SUV rather than rebuild this one.
> 
> Man, this joker is clean and well kept for a 2005. Older brother had an entire history of maintenance on this vehicle.
> 
> ...


 awsome!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Holler later, make the best of a Moanday!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2017)

where'd everybody go?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2017)

From one of the games at the shower yesterday. The guys had to choose a bride and "dress up" with toilet paper and the girls did the same. The girls won, but this is my nephew that was chosen to be the bride for the guys. Cody's expression looks like, "Oh heck no".


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> From one of the games at the shower yesterday. The guys had to choose a bride and "dress up" with toilet paper and the girls did the same. The girls won, but this is my nephew that was chosen to be the bride for the guys. Cody's expression looks like, "Oh heck no".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 8, 2017)

Keebs said:


>



And his walk out music was. Raiders of the Lost Ark with H22 walking behind him throwing toilt papaer pieces up like he was the flower girl.


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And his walk out music was. Raiders of the Lost Ark with H22 walking behind him throwing toilt papaer pieces up like he was the flower girl.


omg too funny!


----------



## Keebs (May 8, 2017)

Time to go!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2017)

Afternoon my bro's !!! Tumotogo !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Evening driverlers! Got all the squealers took care of. Got to make a bracket for the controls on the new motor.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

*Wash pan of good eating.*

Can't wait to put a brown jacket on these rascals!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2017)

Mighty fine eating Moonbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Moon pie always does it right


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2017)

Monday is in the rear view.  wooooo whoooo


----------



## blood on the ground (May 8, 2017)

Work in progress... Chicken, asparagus, sauteed mushrooms and squash


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 8, 2017)

that will work, blood


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Howdy Gobble and Bloodbro. Dang Blood, you got it going on!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Evening Chief.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 8, 2017)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Chief.





Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Howdy Moon and Wy.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 8, 2017)

Yall are killing me, no food after 4pm. And I have to eat gas-X since I will be laying on my stomach...hahah. I should have had Mexican for 113K. 

Cheers, yall. Post again before and after on morphine....should be fun.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

3 mo eyewerz


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2017)

yep, then I get a few off


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. Good looking vittles Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2017)

Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Quack and CMC (both still sleeping soundly) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Dang, I've got more pains (panes) than an 80-story glass house has in it this morning.  I need to find me some relief somehow and especially from this crazy allergy problem that can help my watering and scratchy eyes and then continuous sinus drainage as well.   

Coffee sounds like a good plan this morning too.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2017)

Good morning folks, mine and Lil Wy's allergies have been acting up EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

morning bros 

I've got the juice


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2017)

Cutting in line for some coffee, thanks Gw


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

morning girls... big hug from all of us at the plastic factry


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> morning girls... big hug from all of us at the plastic factry



What no shuga


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Cutting in line for some coffee, thanks Gw



Not a problem--multiple pots this morning



blood on the ground said:


> morning girls... big hug from all of us at the plastic factry





Wycliff said:


> What no shuga



careful what you ask for.....he is kind of excitable!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

Morning EE and Gobble. Lets don't forget about Patriot44 this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Gobble. Lets don't forget about Patriot44 this morning.



did he request suga too?


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not a problem--multiple pots this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

He is having back surgery this AM. Let's keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 9, 2017)

Thanks Moon. Much appreciated. Walking in now.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2017)

Praying P44, hopefully you'll have a cute nurse


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Thanks Moon. Much appreciated. Walking in now.



keep the gown closed


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

You will be fine P44... proly wont even hurt... much


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 9, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, mine and Lil Wy's allergies have been acting up EE



Wybro,  Dang this is the worst year ever for me with these allergy problems and I don't know for sure why it is so bad this year either.  I am still taking the meds but they are not working for now.  





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Gobble. Lets don't forget about Patriot44 this morning.



Moon, thanks for reminding me about P44 as I got busy and forgot to speak a word on his behalf.


********************************

P44,

I didn't realize that your surgery day was already here.

I am sending up Prayers that everything will go well in your surgery and you will get relief from all of the pain that you have been going through.  You've got a lot of good friends here for support and that does make a difference.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Mornin folks. 

P44, wishing you a successful and speedy full recovery sir. I'll top that off with a prayer.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2017)

morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

Another fine morning our maker has created...


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Another fine morning our maker has created...


 It sure is!

's for P44, hope you come through it with flying colors!!

Where's Quack, I have CPR training this morning & I need a dummy to practice on.............   
(I Love you Quack, mean it!!)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, Quack and CMC (both still sleeping soundly) and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> Dang, I've got more pains (panes) than an 80-story glass house has in it this morning.  I need to find me some relief somehow and especially from this crazy allergy problem that can help my watering and scratchy eyes and then continuous sinus drainage as well.
> 
> Coffee sounds like a good plan this morning too.






Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks, mine and Lil Wy's allergies have been acting up EE




Ever try over the counter "allergy relief?) Walmart, or CVS "equate" brand ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> It sure is!
> 
> 's for P44, hope you come through it with flying colors!!
> 
> ...




hahaha  . . .  They don't do the mouth blowing anymore, it's all chest compressions.   I hafta go every 3 years.   Last one I went to, dood was doing the compressions and rattled the windows with a TOOOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

Excuse me for being rude, goot moanin bro's !!

Hada stooped meeting this morning.


Just juan mo night, off for tree.  Gonna take Dawn fishing at the plantation.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

Prayers and good thoughts for 44bro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excuse me for being rude, goot moanin bro's !!
> 
> Hada stooped meeting this morning.
> 
> ...



Can i come... Its jus little o me.... Im self sufficient when it come to beer an bait


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hahaha  . . .  They don't do the mouth blowing anymore, it's all chest compressions.   I hafta go every 3 years.   Last one I went to, dood was doing the compressions and rattled the windows with a TOOOOOOOOT !!!



Bossman said we just watch a video now-a-days........ I'll let ya know, gotta be there from 9:00 to 11:00ish......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hahaha  . . .  They don't do the mouth blowing anymore, it's all chest compressions.   I hafta go every 3 years.   Last one I went to, dood was doing the compressions and rattled the windows with a TOOOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Gotta Dr appt for Jag today due to allergies or whatever it is that overcame him Sunday night and yesterday. May have contracted it from lil Everett that was here Friday night until Saturday night.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta Dr appt for Jag today due to allergies or whatever it is that overcame him Sunday night and yesterday. May have contracted it from lil Everett that was here Friday night until Saturday night.



Hope he feels better soon Jeff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Can i come... Its jus little o me.... Im self sufficient when it come to beer an bait





Come on bro, I'll throw the CC in the pond and we'll have at it.  Brim should be on bed with the full moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

Good night/day bro's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope he feels better soon Jeff



Thank ya bloodbro.

Holler later folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2017)

Jeffro, i'm gonna come see you and speed thru Henry county just so I can meet the Shaq...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Mornin

 for P44 and his surgery today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Today is my Friday!
Headed to St. Augustine. The girl we are going to see who also lives in Athens part time is in Montreal Canada  and said it was snowing yesterday. She is on the last leg of her latest trip that started with the Freedom Trail. Said she's ready for the beach! Hope we don't beat her there.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Friday!
> Headed to St. Augustine. The girl we are going to see who also lives in Athens part time is in Montreal Canada  and said it was snowing yesterday. She is on the last leg of her latest trip that started with the Freedom Trail. Said she's ready for the beach! Hope we don't beat her there.



 Can I go??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Can I go??



No boys allowed. 
Go to the Cafe 356 and keep H22 company. He said he's gonna have steak every night.


----------



## Da Possum (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

Morning Chief, Mud,Keebs,Quackbro, and Mrs. H. Safe travels Mandy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Da Possum said:


>



X2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief, Mud,Keebs,Quackbro, and Mrs. H. Safe travels Mandy.



Thanks
I aint driving, so I think we'll be fine.
Told em I'd go and we can take my car, but I AINT drivin. Looks like T-R-O-U-B-L-E.


----------



## Da Possum (May 9, 2017)

ya'll gonna have pillow fights and whatnot?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> ya'll gonna have pillow fights and whatnot?



yes sir re bob. 

You, H22 and Mud gonna have pillow fights too I heard.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, i'm gonna come see you and speed thru Henry county just so I can meet the Shaq...



He's a cool dude actually. Com'on bro, let's do it. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks
> I aint driving, so I think we'll be fine.
> Told em I'd go and we can take my car, but I AINT drivin. Looks like T-R-O-U-B-L-E.



That one in the very back looks like a trouble maker. 

Safe travels and a great time MANDY.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Hope all went well for P44.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a cool dude actually. Com'on bro, let's do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
Actually the one on the right is the "team leader",
But she looks sooooooo innocent. When we were in high school, Mama would always ask if she was going. If she was, then I never had to ask twice.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 9, 2017)

All good. Hopwfully will be home this afternoon. Thanks for the thoughts yall. Best friends on the planet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> All good. Hopwfully will be home this afternoon. Thanks for the thoughts yall. Best friends on the planet.



Great news! 
Now, follow Dr.'s orders!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great news!
> Now, follow Dr.'s orders!



Yes ma'am, ai am def a rule follower. Well, most of the time.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks
> I aint driving, so I think we'll be fine.
> Told em I'd go and we can take my car, but I AINT drivin. Looks like T-R-O-U-B-L-E.


Yep, big trouble! 


Patriot44 said:


> All good. Hopwfully will be home this afternoon. Thanks for the thoughts yall. Best friends on the planet.


Good Deal!!!  Now, like Mandy said, do what the doc says!


Patriot44 said:


> Yes ma'am, ai am def a rule follower. Well, _*most of the time*_.



Class done & passed! (Group effort)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Waiting for Jag to pee in a cup for some medical test. He couldn't do it at Dr's. Office so just brought the cup home. Might know no sooner than we get home he's able to provide the sample. 

I know y'all like me to share this stuff here, so.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Yep, big trouble!
> 
> Good Deal!!!  Now, like Mandy said, do what the doc says!
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Waiting for Jag to pee in a cup for some medical test. He couldn't do it at Dr's. Office so just brought the cup home. Might know no sooner than we get home he's able to provide the sample.
> 
> I know y'all like me to share this stuff here, so.......


 IT happens. 
I got a lot to do.  Gotta get the car washed and I aint even thought about packing yet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

Looks like 4 kinds of mischief from here! That's usually what happens Chief, always like to keep tabs on da Jag! Glad to hear a good report 44! As has already been stated...... do what the doctor tells you! Don't be messing around the ball field!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

Glad yous okay P44..... I sent you some flyers an a git well sewn card!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yes ma'am, ai am def a rule follower. Well, most of the time.



Holla ifin you need anything bro... Im close enough I can come help out if need be... Aint changing no bed pan thow


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> IT happens.
> I got a lot to do.  Gotta get the car washed and I aint even thought about packing yet.


what's to pack? flip flops, tank dress, bathing suit, towels....... shades, don't forget the shades............. done!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

Ew&dc?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what's to pack? flip flops, tank dress, bathing suit, towels....... shades, don't forget the shades............. done!


Thanks! 


Moonpie1 said:


> Ew&dc?


1st things 1st.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Have EW&DC, will travel.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

P44, good news

headed out the door bbl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> All good. Hopwfully will be home this afternoon. Thanks for the thoughts yall. Best friends on the planet.




Heal quickly bro !!!


Whoooooooot !!!!! Come on 7am !! 



Safe travels Mandy !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2017)

Good evening folks !!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 9, 2017)

Evening from the couch. Gotta feeling that I may be posting from here for the near future. Swole up and sore from my knee to nipple.  Dr gave me Ambien for the nights, I've been wanting to em for while. I'm not a good sleeper when I ain't broke. 

Thanks again for the kind words and prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Evening from the couch. Gotta feeling that I may be posting from here for the near future. Swole up and sore from my knee to nipple.  Dr gave me Ambien for the nights, I've been wanting to em for while. I'm not a good sleeper when I ain't broke.
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words and prayers.



Glad to hear you are still kickin. 

Can you walk, or getting around in wheelchair?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2017)

I see sticky wabbit......heyyyy there!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 9, 2017)

Evening Gobble,Quackbro at work,Chief and our convalescing P44. Hope you can get some rest and sleep 44!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

Poof sticky wabbit didn't stick around.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

hey moon,

think I'll go trim a few shrubs before dark.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2017)

Oh Lawd. My friend just told me they have a  bourbon  distillery in St. Augustine. We going.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2017)

free samples MsH22?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Mornin folks... Been slow around these parts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2017)

maybe a little jittery juice will help


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

Good morning Gobble and Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Morning G...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2017)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonbro, and to the rest of the Drivelers out there this morning.

I was up much earlier but I feel lazy this morning so I am moving kinda slow just like Ole Uncle Joe at the Junction !!!  

Fresh brewed coffee does sound like a good plan to help me get my rear in gear this morning.  


And for P 44, I am glad that you have gotten back home and on the mend.  Hopefully soon, you will get that needed relief and be back to a normal routine again with NO pain.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ever try over the counter "allergy relief?) Walmart, or CVS "equate" brand ???



Quack, that is exactly what I have done during the past 6 weeks as I had been using Claritin for the past couple of years and it just began to quit working.  I tried the Walmart Equate Brand that had the same ingredients as Claritin.  Then I was going to to try Zyrtek (which had a really high price like Claritin too.  While looking for an alternate, the Pharmacy Tech at Walmart showed me a Generic brand named "Ready in Case" that also had the same ingredients at Zyrtek BUT IT COST ONLY $.88 FOR 14 PILLS instead of about $8.00 or so for Zyrtek.  I bought 3 boxes of them and I have been taking those for the past 3 weeks now and they don't seem to be working either.

This crazy allergy problem is so frustrating as it is the worst that I have ever experienced with no relief so I am considering finding me a willing partner and try my best to CHANGE MY LUCK....if you know what I mean !!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 10, 2017)

Morn yall. Long, rough, night, swelling is down tho.

Haave a good day yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2017)

P44,

You have a good day too.

Follow those post-op directions.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

Morning EE. P44 enjoy your couch time and hope healing is swift!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Mornin folks.

EE, I took Jag to the Dr. yesterday. I thought he had contracted an infection from lil Everett, but the Dr said it wasn't an infection, just his allergies. She prescribed a steroid Pak. I picked them up a couple hours later and when we got home I gave him the first dose of 6 pills as prescribed. In a matter of a couple of hours he was already feeling better. 

Mike, you may want to break down and just go to your Dr. and get yourself a steroid Pak.....

About 4-5 hours later Jag went out and cut some grass, he was feelin so much better.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

P44, take it easy and don't rush it bro.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Splittin headache... Not even going to porch sit this mornin! Kinda hit me outa nowhere! Shower and sleep.....I hope on the sleep part!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

Morning Blood and Chief. Hope it eases off and you can get some sleep Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Chief. Hope it eases off and you can get some sleep Blood.



X2....Mornin Moonbro.


----------



## glue bunny (May 10, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!
Can't "stick" around...for a appt. With the doc. Today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Mornin glue bunny, hope that ankle is steadily improving.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Where's Quackbro?


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Quackbro?


I got him in da back room.............want me to git'em?


Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Quackbro?




Here I'm is !!!  Went to the Walmart when I got off work, loaded up 30 bags of the red bark/mulch for flower beds.  Finally bought some .22 bricks, $24 a piece per 500 rds.




Keebs said:


> I got him in da back room.............want me to git'em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I be liking the back room !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny,Quack and Keebs. Who's gonna put out the mulch for you Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny,Quack and Keebs. Who's gonna put out the mulch for you Quack?





Grrrrrrrrrrr, Dawn and I.  You oughta see my Ford Ranger, it's loaded DOWN !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2017)

Morning Drivelers. How are ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, Dawn and I.  You oughta see my Ford Ranger, it's loaded DOWN !!!



Git da ice Pak cold!

And a couple BLD's.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers. How are ya?



Hey Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

I ain't talkin to Keebs.....I'm jealous.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here I'm is !!!  Went to the Walmart when I got off work, loaded up 30 bags of the red bark/mulch for flower beds.  Finally bought some .22 bricks, $24 a piece per 500 rds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Glue Bunny,Quack and Keebs. Who's gonna put out the mulch for you Quack?


 Mernin!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning Drivelers. How are ya?


Hey, call me when ya git a minit!!!


Jeff C. said:


> I ain't talkin to Keebs.....I'm jealous.


 well, if'n you'd slow down once in a blue moon I could rope you & git you back there to, two, too!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

Morning Muddy. So far so good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!
> 
> Hey, call me when ya git a minit!!!
> 
> well, if'n you'd slow down once in a blue moon I could rope you & git you back there to, two, too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Left ankle collapsed, heard it POP twice, and I falled down.  Scratched up my forearm and my knee . . Grrrrrrr


Thank I'll hava dranky drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left ankle collapsed, heard it POP twice, and I falled down.  Scratched up my forearm and my knee . . Grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Thank I'll hava dranky drank.



I've used that excuse before when putting out mulch too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I've used that excuse before when putting out mulch too.





Oh shaddup you crazy Cajun !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh shaddup you crazy Cajun !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Kaint sleep again... 5 hrs in the last 48.... no bueno!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Gonna take a lil nap, 122hrs skraight is working on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Kaint sleep again... 5 hrs in the last 48.... no bueno!!!



Try some Benadryl.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take a lil nap, 122hrs skraight is working on me.



Goot nite... Im standing guard!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take a lil nap, 122hrs skraight is working on me.



Heard dat, recuperate brudder.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2017)

Quack so old he just falls down randomly.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2017)

Brittle bones, needs more milk and less dranky drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack so old he just falls down randomly.





mudracing101 said:


> Brittle bones, needs more milk and less dranky drank





Grrrrrrrrrrrr, you kinda nailed it Mudbro . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

At least you didn't end up in the Herby Curby!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left ankle collapsed, heard it POP twice, and I falled down.  Scratched up my forearm and my knee . . Grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Thank I'll hava dranky drank.


 dang Quack!


blood on the ground said:


> Kaint sleep again... 5 hrs in the last 48.... no bueno!!!


 want me to sing you a lulla bye?


Moonpie1 said:


> At least you didn't end up in the Herby Curby!


they don't have curbs in the mon, ya know!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Try some Benadryl.



That don't work on me... Wish it did


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That don't work on me... Wish it did



I hear ya, they will make me drowsy.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That don't work on me... Wish it did


Melatonin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Now MizT came home from work not feeling well.....that's rare.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Now MizT came home from work not feeling well.....that's rare.





Lemme feel her and I'll letcha know... Dr. Quack in da house!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Now MizT came home from work not feeling well.....that's rare.


 uh-oh...


Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme feel her and I'll letcha know... Dr. Quack in da house!!!


idjit................


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Melatonin?



Turkey has no affect either!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Think my old fat sexy self mighta pulled a muscle somewhere in my ribe cage . .


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Turkey has no affect either!


wow........ I'll have to dig into my old pharmasutical bag to find you something........... brb 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Think my old fat sexy self mighta pulled a muscle somewhere in my ribe cage . .


aawwww bless yo heart........ gittin old ain't for the faint of heart by no means!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Keebs said:


> wow........ I'll have to dig into my old pharmasutical bag to find you something........... brb
> 
> aawwww bless yo heart........ gittin old ain't for the faint of heart by no means!





eyebhurtin, need some lubbin . .


----------



## glue bunny (May 10, 2017)

Afternoon my beautiful peeples!

Quack dun gon an hurt his self...have yo misses kiss your boo boo


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Quack dun gon an hurt his self...have yo misses kiss your boo boo





Ms "Sticky Hunny Bunny," evidently you don't know my wife, she just laughed at me and called me a dummy...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ms "Sticky Hunny Bunny," evidently you don't know my wife, she just laughed at me and called me a dummy...


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eyebhurtin, need some lubbin . .


Let me see if I can get Pookie to come see ya......


glue bunny said:


> Afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Quack dun gon an hurt his self...have yo misses kiss your boo boo


  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ms "Sticky Hunny Bunny," evidently you don't know my wife, she just laughed at me and called me a dummy...


I can hear her saying it too!
Later Folks, I'm outta heah!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


>





Keebs said:


> Let me see if I can get Pookie to come see ya......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme feel her and I'll letcha know... Dr. Quack in da house!!!



 

Liable to get shot, she said she thinks it's a migraine coming on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Liable to get shot, she said she thinks it's a migraine coming on.





That ain't good.  Guess who ain't getting none tonight . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't good.  Guess who ain't getting none tonight . .



Not a chance 

Just hope it isn't too bad, she had on once that last a couple days. I was going to take her to the ER, but said she couldn't even ride in the car.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 10, 2017)

Evening folks. Poor Quack! Hope she gets to feeling better Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2017)

cages on maters and peppers

it is starting to feel a lot like summer


----------



## Patriot44 (May 10, 2017)

Starting to come around, ROUGH 36 hours!

While I am on the good stuff, last week I had a meeting in Mobile and my flight was delayed to and fro. In both cases, we had millennial pilots. Millenneals suck at flying planes too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Starting to come around, ROUGH 36 hours!
> 
> While I am on the good stuff, last week I had a meeting in Mobile and my flight was delayed to and fro. In both cases, we had millennial pilots. Millenneals suck at flying planes too



Hang in there bro, it's gonna get betta !!!



I see my Crickett lurking down there !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

stawkstawkstawk . . .


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2017)

Hey y'all. Hope everyone is doin well. I need a favor from y'all please. Well from those of you that live in or near Winder. I have to move.....again. I need to find a place to rent. I have tried every realtor website with very little luck. I am looking for 3 beds 2 baths preferably pet friendly but unfortunately given my circumstance I may have to rehome 1 or both of my dogs. Not really wantin to do that but my options are very slim right now. I can only afford about $1,050 mth but I'd prefer less. A lease purchase is an option too. I can't buy until January 2018. I am looking to move asap. Thanks y'all!


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left ankle collapsed, heard it POP twice, and I falled down.  Scratched up my forearm and my knee . . Grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Thank I'll hava dranky drank.



Dang Poor Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Dang Poor Quack





You can move in with me  . .  


Wish I could help.


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can move in with me  . .
> 
> 
> Wish I could help.





Must be in Barrow County.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all. Hope everyone is doin well. I need a favor from y'all please. Well from those of you that live in or near Winder. I have to move.....again. I need to find a place to rent. I have tried every realtor website with very little luck. I am looking for 3 beds 2 baths preferably pet friendly but unfortunately given my circumstance I may have to rehome 1 or both of my dogs. Not really wantin to do that but my options are very slim right now. I can only afford about $1,050 mth but I'd prefer less. A lease purchase is an option too. I can't buy until January 2018. I am looking to move asap. Thanks y'all!



Dang Crickett, wish there was something I could do also, about 1 1/2 hours from Winder myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

If I didn't have Boudreaux I'd try to help you out with the dogs until you could get settled back in somewhere. He's just not very receptive to other dogs. Also, he's somewhat of an issue just with my house being on the market right now.


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang Crickett, wish there was something I could do also, about 1 1/2 hours from Winder myself.





Jeff C. said:


> If I didn't have Boudreaux I'd try to help you out with the dogs until you could get settled back in somewhere. He's just not very receptive to other dogs. Also, he's somewhat of an issue just with my house being on the market right now.



Thanks Jeff. I appreciate it. My sis said she could take Roxy but that still leaves me with Max. I just wish I could just buy something now & be done with it. Stoopid foreclosure has to be 3 years out. It's been 2 1/2. I am tired of moving & I know the kids are tired of it too. This is just not the life I had planned for them.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Jeff. I appreciate it. My sis said she could take Roxy but that still leaves me with Max. I just wish I could just buy something now & be done with it. Stoopid foreclosure has to be 3 years out. It's been 2 1/2. I am tired of moving & I know the kids are tired of it too. This is just not the life I had planned for them.



Well, let me know if there's anything else I can do. You'll get through this, but I feel your pain and know it feels like the world is crashing down on you.

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2017)

keep the faith Crickett something will turn up it always has before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2017)

Crickett said:


> Must be in Barrow County.





I'm moving to Barrow County . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm moving to Barrow County . . .



Couldn drag you outta the MON with a truck, especially  your truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2017)

I see ya bloodbro, hang in there as best you can. I know you are sleep deprived.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2017)

slow night but I's up and got the brew ready


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Looks like you have been all by yourself in here for a while now.  I guess everybody is still ailing and maybe not working overnight.

Thanks for the coffee as it will help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.  

Tomorrow will be my Friday.....dang shame it is not happening today though !!!!!   I need a different kind of R & R.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2017)

morning fellas... its been rough here tonight! hope I sleep today!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2017)

Morning Gobble,EE and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2017)

blood, get some shut eye
moonbro, morning/evening
quack, hope to get to the post office soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Mornin gents.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2017)

morn Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Morn gobblein


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

Morning yall, hoping you get some rest blood!

Man the birds are crazy loud this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall, hoping you get some rest blood!
> 
> Man the birds are crazy loud this morning.



Mornin P44, how's the back?

Man, you noticed that too? They had the volume cranked this Mornin, dog was even barkin like crazy at'em.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin P44, how's the back?
> 
> Man, you noticed that too? They had the volume cranked this Mornin, dog was even barkin like crazy at'em.



Yea, Marley was chasing them well before daylight. 

We are getting there. Had pretty good nights rest and feel tolerable this morning.  Able to move around on crutches and with a cane, just going to shoot for another good day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yea, Marley was chasing them well before daylight.
> 
> We are getting there. Had pretty good nights rest and feel tolerable this morning.  Able to move around on crutches and with a cane, just going to shoot for another good day.



Take it slow and EZ. 

Approx How long before back to so called normal?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2017)

Morning Chief and P44. Don't rush it P44!  Like Chief said slow and EZ!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

I would like to be at least able to sit at my desk and work for an hour here and there starting monday and I think I will. I think mabe another week on the cain. 

I made myself stayhome while the boy went and played ball last night, and I made it through so its a stepping program. 

Hats off to my wife, she stepped it up bigly. Has waited on me hand and foot, fed me three meals a day, etc,etc. The old hag must want something....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

Morning.   for everyone needing them.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

On a lighter note, its Thursday 
Friday eve!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 11, 2017)

Golden Corral Eve


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and P44. Don't rush it P44!  Like Chief said slow and EZ!



Sup Moonbro?



mudracing101 said:


> Morning.   for everyone needing them.



Thanks.



mudracing101 said:


> On a lighter note, its Thursday
> Friday eve!!!!




Word Mudro, how's da Gals?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> Golden Corral Eve


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Yea, Marley was chasing them well before daylight.
> 
> We are getting there. Had pretty good nights rest and feel tolerable this morning.  Able to move around on crutches and with a cane, just going to shoot for another good day.


 Juss keep behavin and taking it EZ like Chief said!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Juss keep behavin and taking it EZ like Chief said!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin galfriend. 

Dat boy is already chompin at da bit, I can tell.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 11, 2017)

Honestly my sleeplessness is the thought of my boy going to war!!! He leaves October 9th and it seems like the year is just flying by!!! Im unsettled... Uneasy.. Worried... Scared.... Speachles... Never been this way and I hate the thought that it will be this way for many years to come!!! I love him.. Thats understood... Natural.... But I cant shake the feer that this is all coming true... And soon! 
Elffi helped but i just dont think this kid is ready and aware of the dangers.... Sorry for beeing a sissy... I just can't get it off my mind!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Honestly my sleeplessness is the thought of my boy going to war!!! He leaves October 9th and it seems like the year is just flying by!!! Im unsettled... Uneasy.. Worried... Scared.... Speachles... Never been this way and I hate the thought that it will be this way for many years to come!!! I love him.. Thats understood... Natural.... But I cant shake the feer that this is all coming true... And soon!
> Elffi helped but i just dont think this kid is ready and aware of the dangers.... Sorry for beeing a sissy... I just can't get it off my mind!!!



Sissy?

Don't make come up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Guh-Ross!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend.
> 
> Dat boy is already chompin at da bit, I can tell.


Yep, I can tell it too.


blood on the ground said:


> Honestly my sleeplessness is the thought of my boy going to war!!! He leaves October 9th and it seems like the year is just flying by!!! Im unsettled... Uneasy.. Worried... Scared.... Speachles... Never been this way and I hate the thought that it will be this way for many years to come!!! I love him.. Thats understood... Natural.... But I cant shake the feer that this is all coming true... And soon!
> Elffi helped but i just dont think this kid is ready and aware of the dangers.... Sorry for beeing a sissy... I just can't get it off my mind!!!


 Aaawwwwman, puhleeze, sissy?? Really??? Cut that out, you are being a totally normal Daddy!!
Now git your knees dusty and turn all that over to the Big Man Upstairs, he's the only one that will be able to calm your spirit and make sure that boy is right with him too!'ing for ya!


Jeff C. said:


> Sissy?
> 
> Don't make come up there.


I'll swing by & pick you up!


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

Paging Shuggums.............Oh Shuggums..............report to the back office pronto, you is getting demerits for that there picture!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Moonbro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, Mrs. V still in school full time and working full time. CoCo is in school and working part time. Everything is good for now thanks for askin


Da Possum said:


> Golden Corral Eve





blood on the ground said:


> Honestly my sleeplessness is the thought of my boy going to war!!! He leaves October 9th and it seems like the year is just flying by!!! Im unsettled... Uneasy.. Worried... Scared.... Speachles... Never been this way and I hate the thought that it will be this way for many years to come!!! I love him.. Thats understood... Natural.... But I cant shake the feer that this is all coming true... And soon!
> Elffi helped but i just dont think this kid is ready and aware of the dangers.... Sorry for beeing a sissy... I just can't get it off my mind!!!


Its understandable . I completely know how it feels. But quit being a Sissy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Good Lawd I'm sore, think I cracked some ribs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good Lawd I'm sore, think I cracked some ribs.



Probly just bruised them, either way that sucks.

I told you to get the ice pak cold.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Honestly my sleeplessness is the thought of my boy going to war!!! He leaves October 9th and it seems like the year is just flying by!!! Im unsettled... Uneasy.. Worried... Scared.... Speachles... Never been this way and I hate the thought that it will be this way for many years to come!!! I love him.. Thats understood... Natural.... But I cant shake the feer that this is all coming true... And soon!
> Elffi helped but i just dont think this kid is ready and aware of the dangers.... Sorry for beeing a sissy... I just can't get it off my mind!!!



Lord I know that my dad went through this. On the day that I left, he took me to Burger King for breakfast and of course all he had was about 5 cups of coffee. He kept telling me over and over, you don't have to go. 

He took me across the street to the recruiter station where the busses were waiting and then sat in the parking lot until we left. He probably followed the bus more than 50 miles out of town on the back roads, kept seeing him look up, looking for me. 

Know this, I wanted to go and so does lil Blood. He is about to enter a fraternity that will guide him the rest of his living days. 

If you want to have a beer, Im almost walking again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Couple shots 'o likker and I feel mobetta.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couple shots 'o likker and I feel mobetta.



White man have good medicine.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Lord I know that my dad went through this. On the day that I left, he took me to Burger King for breakfast and of course all he had was about 5 cups of coffee. He kept telling me over and over, you don't have to go.
> 
> He took me across the street to the recruiter station where the busses were waiting and then sat in the parking lot until we left. He probably followed the bus more than 50 miles out of town on the back roads, kept seeing him look up, looking for me.
> 
> ...


 My heart plumb hurts for you, Blood!  I'm sending positive vibes and prayers your way, darlin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Gotta go pick the Jag up from work, holler later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Whatchaya'll b habbin fo dinna ??  Late breakfast of fried eggs and bacon here.


Gonna grill some filet mignon, skrimps and kone on da cob this evening, prolly fry up some frog leggzzz.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll b habbin fo dinna ??  Late breakfast of fried eggs and bacon here.
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some filet mignon, skrimps and kone on da cob this evening, prolly fry up some frog leggzzz.



I have been in the house without leaving for three days, which is a 2.5 day record and am trying to decide if I want to go grab something.  Lunch or dinner but getting a little stir cray.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I have been in the house without leaving for three days, which is a 2.5 day record and am trying to decide if I want to go grab something.  Lunch or dinner but getting a little stir cray.





Just curious, did your surgeon advise you to ice your back ??


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious, did your surgeon advise you to ice your back ??


As needed but was pretty heavily in the first 36. Was swole as a tick tho.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

whats for lunch? I think i'm gonna ride to Quacks house and eat with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just curious, did your surgeon advise you to ice your back ??



Along with his head, but I doubt that happened.


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pick the Jag up from work, holler later.


He feeling better?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchaya'll b habbin fo dinna ??  Late breakfast of fried eggs and bacon here.
> 
> 
> Gonna grill some filet mignon, skrimps and kone on da cob this evening, prolly fry up some frog leggzzz.


that sounds toooo good!


mudracing101 said:


> whats for lunch? I think i'm gonna ride to Quacks house and eat with him.


swing by & get me too!


Jeff C. said:


> Along with his head, but I doubt that happened.




I had a sub sammich from Wallyworld...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Man, sitting here on the youtube listening to some really sad/morbid music.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, sitting here on the youtube listening to some really sad/morbid music.



Go to Arizona Antifa on FB. This vet is killing it with his antifa vids


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Oh yessssssssssss !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Keebs said:


> He feeling better?
> 
> that sounds toooo good!
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am, shoot them steroids got him jacked up. Thinkin bout stealin several myself. 

Taco Mac....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

I'm all alone, need somebody to talk to . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm all alone, need somebody to talk to . .



What it is, Quackbro?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

I'm here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> What it is, Quackbro?





Nuttin bro, it's just that I work alone, come home, wife's at work.  I ain't gotz nobody to complain to !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here





Thanks Mudholebro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin bro, it's just that I work alone, come home, wife's at work.  I ain't gotz nobody to complain to !!!



Why you think I'm on here so much?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

Any time


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Why you think I'm on here so much?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Check out NOYDB's "new way of thinkin" thread, Quack.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2017)

Evening y'all. 10 mo minutes. Talk to Susie Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Thawing out some filets, and skrimps...



All by myself . . .


I'm a social creature, unlike Nic etc, I like most folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening y'all. 10 mo minutes. Talk to Susie Quack.



Hey Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out NOYDB's "new way of thinkin" thread, Quack.




That dood is Sinclair crazy . . 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening y'all. 10 mo minutes. Talk to Susie Quack.




I talk to her all the time, she just wants a back rub.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thawing out some filets, and skrimps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doin a crawfish boil over @ cuz's Saturday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2017)

Sup Chief? Getting to hit the highway to the house. I think we are gonna make some fajitas with that leftover loin from last night. And a BLD!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thawing out some filets, and skrimps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> Doin a crawfish boil over @ cuz's Saturday.


Man , you and Bama have my mouth watering for some Crawfish


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

evenin Moonpie


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sup Chief? Getting to hit the highway to the house. I think we are gonna make some fajitas with that leftover loin from last night. And a BLD!


that sounds good too!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

Look at you Keebsy


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

she gone


----------



## Keebs (May 11, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at you Keebsy





mudracing101 said:


> she gone


w.o.r.k.............ssshhhh, it's a 4 letter word!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Hope this will be good, got my skrimp marinating for the grill, got some mo skrimps sitting in eggs n buttamilk, for the fryer, (gonna flour 'em with Cayenne peppa and flour) Filets are tenderizing with some seasoning.  Gonna do the taters and kone in a Low Kuntray bowl seasoning !!


You just can't beat a drunks imagination !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 11, 2017)

Sounds pretty dang good to me Quack! Oh and evening everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounds pretty dang good to me Quack! Oh and evening everyone.





Gonna try the "moppin sauce"  on the grilled skrimp !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2017)

Got the truck back.

worked in the garden again this afternoon

Wanting rain and a breeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Evenin folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2017)

evening Chief


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

Broke Back Bed night three. Night yall!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2017)

nite P44


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief



Evening gobblein 



Patriot44 said:


> Broke Back Bed night three. Night yall!



Get comfy bro.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 11, 2017)

I'm finally watching Gray's Astronomy with her after years. Great show.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I'm finally watching Gray's Astronomy with her after years. Great show.



Wife used to watch it, I never did get into it myself though. I prefer History, Science, Documentaries, etc.,


----------



## Crickett (May 11, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, let me know if there's anything else I can do. You'll get through this, but I feel your pain and know it feels like the world is crashing down on you.
> 
> Sorry to hear this.



Thanks Jeff. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> keep the faith Crickett something will turn up it always has before.




I am trusting God. HE is in control. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm moving to Barrow County . . .



: 



Jeff C. said:


> Couldn drag you outta the MON with a truck, especially  your truck.



 



blood on the ground said:


> Honestly my sleeplessness is the thought of my boy going to war!!! He leaves October 9th and it seems like the year is just flying by!!! Im unsettled... Uneasy.. Worried... Scared.... Speachles... Never been this way and I hate the thought that it will be this way for many years to come!!! I love him.. Thats understood... Natural.... But I cant shake the feer that this is all coming true... And soon!
> Elffi helped but i just dont think this kid is ready and aware of the dangers.... Sorry for beeing a sissy... I just can't get it off my mind!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

The calendar says Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Mernin Robert


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

Howdy Jason


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Howdy Jason



Im ready to call in the dawgs


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Blood. Finally Friday has arrived! It's been a long week!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Blood. Finally Friday has arrived! It's been a long week!



Been a long one here too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin, Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I apparently got enough sleep for two people last night as I fell asleep at around 6:30 PM last night, woke up at 8:30 PM and thought it was time to get up then as I looked outside and saw lots of daylight and I thought that I had overslept for this morning.  It was crazy but I slept through the night finally and now I am wide awake for sure !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Good Friday morning EE. I'm sure you will get it sorted out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday morning EE. I'm sure you will get it sorted out.



Happy Friday to You moon.

OH, I think that I hear someone calling your name this morning.  Could these be the hungry culprits????????   

 Of course, word on the street is that this actually might be in your backyard swimming pool !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

Morning EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin.    

I hope that you will take it easy this weekend instead of working so hard each day.  Take Time and Stop and Smell the Roses is the prescription written for you by your Doctor for this weekend.  (Hopefully, it might take place at your mountain retreat too.)   


I didn't realize until this morning that your Doctor was named.....Dr. Feel Good !!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

Things to do at the mtn retreat:  run chain saw on downed trees, weed eat/mow the grass in the trails, repair and paint outside furniture.   Yeah that sounds relaxing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Morning gentleman.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

bout got thisan knocked out


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Things to do at the mtn retreat:  run chain saw on downed trees, weed eat/mow the grass in the trails, repair and paint outside furniture.   Yeah that sounds relaxing.



I used to think of it as a form of therapy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> bout got thisan knocked out



Finish line is in sight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Morning Chief. You got thisun in the bag Blood! EE I see lots of opportunities there! We are frying fish tomorrow for about 80 folks, then next Saturday around 50. Gonna be a busy two weekends!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. You got thisun in the bag Blood! EE I see lots of opportunities there! We are frying fish tomorrow for about 80 folks, then next Saturday around 50. Gonna be a busy two weekends!



Mornin Moon. Did you get the controls all squared away?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Not yet Chief. The guy that is going to help me finish it up has been on vacation for two weeks.......doing some fishing himself! He is very knowledgeable on this area, so I'm gonna let him take care of that. The Yamaha controls are different than the one for the OMC motor I took off. We are set to do it Tuesday. It will be next week before I can go anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2017)

Mornin from beautiful  Cresent beach. Can't get photos  to upload,  but we are in a Sinclair  type neighborhood and  I just watched a  wild Florida turkey hen take a walk around the  lake. Them turkeys gots some long legs.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Good morning Mrs. H. Sounds like a ritzy place!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Copy that, you definitely want them operating smoothly.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin from beautiful  Cresent beach. Can't get photos  to upload,  but we are in a Sinclair  type neighborhood and  I just watched a  wild Florida turkey hen take a walk around the  lake. Them turkeys gots some long legs.



Morning... Hope you guys have a safe and wonderful trip... Tell Chris I said hello.... He will no what I mean


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin from beautiful  Cresent beach. Can't get photos  to upload,  but we are in a Sinclair  type neighborhood and  I just watched a  wild Florida turkey hen take a walk around the  lake. Them turkeys gots some long legs.



Mornin, what's on the agenda.....shopping?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Mike and Debra ate with us Wednesday Mrs. H. He said he talked to Chris at the barn. Chris said he was gonna eat steak every night!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Mrs. H. Sounds like a ritzy place!



Super nice! She already got in trouble for painting  her front  door without  getting  approval.  She doesn't  like  this HOA stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, what's on the agenda.....shopping?



The beach is a mile down the road. Are you kindding me. Beach  again  today. Us 3 haven't been  on the beach together  since Senior trip 1978.FUN.


----------



## Da Possum (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The beack is a mile down the road. Are you kindding me. Beach  again  today. Us 3 haven't been  on the beach together  since Senior trip 1978.FUN.



Have fun at the beack!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The beach is a mile down the road. Are you kindding me. Beach  again  today. Us 3 haven't been  on the beach together  since Senior trip 1978.FUN.


 Dip them toes in the sand for me!!!

Mornin Folks, half day for me!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Dip them toes in the sand for me!!!
> 
> Mornin Folks, half day for me!



Well howdy ma'am... Going my way?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Dip them toes in the sand for me!!!
> 
> Mornin Folks, half day for me!



 

Mornin schweety.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mike and Debra ate with us Wednesday Mrs. H. He said he talked to Chris at the barn. Chris said he was gonna eat steak every night!



I  call him every morning before he goes to work. Yep steak  again last night for him. Dang these girls sleep late.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Just had a Tom Turkey in the yard....


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Good morning, start of 14.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I  call him every morning before he goes to work. Yep steak  again last night for him. Dang these girls sleep late.



Go wake their lazy butts up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Go wake their lazy butts up!



She has several antique booths here and in Commerce, ga. I been in her garage shopping.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She has several antique booths here and in Commerce, ga. I been in her garage shopping.




Grab me something while you're snooping.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

I mean shopping.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Need a nap already


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She has several antique booths here and in Commerce, ga. I been in her garage shopping.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Grab me something while you're snooping.





Wycliff said:


> Need a nap already


me too!


----------



## Keebs (May 12, 2017)

I'm OUTTA Here!!!!!!

Oh, Happy Mudder's Day to all the otha Mudder's on here!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I'm OUTTA Here!!!!!!
> 
> Oh, Happy Mudder's Day to all the otha Mudder's on here!



Thank you! 

Backatcha galfriend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, start of 14.





Knock 'em out Wybro.  Took me 2 days just to get over my 11 skraight. 



Afternoon all, Tate's coming up this evening !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Knock 'em out Wybro.  Took me 2 days just to get over my 11 skraight.
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon all, Tate's coming up this evening !!



Took me 2 to get over the 8, may wind up 15 before I can get a day off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Took me 2 to get over the 8, may wind up 15 before I can get a day off





That sucks Wybro, I know the $$$'s good, but that's just too many in a row.  7 in a row is bout all I want.

I won't bring home half of what I make.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks Wybro, I know the $$$'s good, but that's just too many in a row.  7 in a row is bout all I want.
> 
> I won't bring home half of what I make.



I don't like it either, Uncle Sam is the only one making money after so many hours. But we are running on a skeleton crew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I don't like it either, Uncle Sam is the only one making money after so many hours. But we are running on a skeleton crew





Folks vacating ???


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Folks vacating ???




2 people out on medical and 1 quit yesterday


----------



## Da Possum (May 12, 2017)

i worked 5 and off for 2 this week


----------



## Da Possum (May 12, 2017)

looks like it will be the same next week


----------



## Da Possum (May 12, 2017)

the struggle is real


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

Ya`ll need to retire.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need to retire.



Wish I could, probably got 20 more before I'll be able too


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> i worked 5 and off for 2 this week



Don't see how you do it


----------



## glue bunny (May 12, 2017)

Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!
Just a few more hours and then 3 days off..yeah!!
The kiddos and grandbabies takin me out tomorrow for moms day...I can't wait to see them!
Still blessed to have my momma so she's coming too..86 years young!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> 2 people out on medical and 1 quit yesterday




Kinda rare for somebody to quit a job like ya'll have??




Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need to retire.




Had planned on going out at 55, with Dawn's existing condition, can't do it.  You're blessed brother, glad you're enjoying a well deserved retirement !! 




Da Possum said:


> i worked 5 and off for 2 this week





Da Possum said:


> looks like it will be the same next week





Da Possum said:


> the struggle is real



You SUCK !!!   When I'm on my regular schedule I don't work but 14-15 days a month.





Wycliff said:


> Wish I could, probably got 20 more before I'll be able too



10 mo for me, if'n I don't go "postal" on 'em . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good afternoon my beautiful peeples!
> Just a few more hours and then 3 days off..yeah!!
> The kiddos and grandbabies takin me out tomorrow for moms day...I can't wait to see them!
> Still blessed to have my momma so she's coming too..86 years young!








Enjoy your weekend Gluebaybay !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda rare for somebody to quit a job like ya'll have??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




     I`m fixin` to go get the grease hot for them fish, and actually drink me a few ice cold beers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Good Friday evening! That sounds mighty good Nic! We are doing a big fish fry tomorrow afternoon for the family that owns the property where we hunt. How was the skrimps in the moppin sauce Quack?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

These are gonna be good in a little while. Caught late yesterday evening.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

You can bet they are Nic! Sure nuff good eating!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday evening! That sounds mighty good Nic! We are doing a big fish fry tomorrow afternoon for the family that owns the property where we hunt. How was the skrimps in the moppin sauce Quack?



They were AWESOME bro !!  Best grilled skrimp I've ever cooked, thanks for the tip !!!  The filet Mignon was OFF the Chain tender and good !!! 





Nicodemus said:


> These are gonna be good in a little while. Caught late yesterday evening.




That's a MONSTA warmouth !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

That warmouth had to be pushing 14oz ??


----------



## Da Possum (May 12, 2017)

I think I have a little less than 10 years before I hang it up


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That warmouth had to be pushing 14oz ??





I wish I had put it on a set of scales. Biggest one I`ve ever seen. That rascal hit a big Johnson spoon with a skirt trailer. Thought it was a bass till it wallered on top of the water.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first thing I thought when I saw that pic! That sucker is huge!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Sup folks..
Thats a big ol warmouth Nic! Post up some pics after you turn it loose in Crisco lake!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Howdy Blood and Chief. Did you manage to get any sleep Blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Speaking of good eats, I'm sposed to be doing a crawfish boil tomorrow @ cuz's house. Dang if I ain't comin down with somethin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Dang Chief, that's not good!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Blood and Chief. Did you manage to get any sleep Blood?



Knocked out bro...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I wish I had put it on a set of scales. Biggest one I`ve ever seen. That rascal hit a big Johnson spoon with a skirt trailer. Thought it was a bass till it wallered on top of the water.



If you're into that, that would of made a pretty mount !!!





NCHillbilly said:


> That's the first thing I thought when I saw that pic! That sucker is huge!



I've caught some big 'uns behind the house in the creek, but the one Nic caught almost looks like a triple tail !!! 





blood on the ground said:


> Knocked out bro...




Rest easy brother, you gotta lotta stress on you ...


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

That's a big old warmouth Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> That's a big old warmouth Nic






Really???  That's what I said !!! 


You 'bout got this 'in beat bro, only 13 to go !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wow, I think I just got banded from FB???  How's that happen ??
Folks don't like Winnie da Pooh ??


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I think I just got banded from FB???  How's that happen ??
> Folks don't like Winnie da Pooh ??



Haha, been there it only lasts a couple days at the most. Quack's in FB jail


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Haha, been there it only lasts a couple days at the most. Quack's in FB jail





Seem's like nobody likes the Pooh..>


Mod's and Admin threatened to kill me about Pooh !!


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seem's like nobody likes the Pooh..>
> 
> 
> Mod's and Admin threatened to kill me about Pooh !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Aint never did FB... Marine sargent said if i want to communicate with the boy during boot camp I will have to get a FB account.... What happened to phone calls and writing letters.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint never did FB... Marine sargent said if i want to communicate with the boy during boot camp I will have to get a FB account.... What happened to phone calls and writing letters.



FB also has messenger, it has a video call feature like facetime that you will enjoy with him being gone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint never did FB... Marine sargent said if i want to communicate with the boy during boot camp I will have to get a FB account.... What happened to phone calls and writing letters.





Just do what you gotta do bro, either that, or whup the Marine sargent . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Feels like somebody beat me with a baseball bat. I guess I caught that crap from Jag. Except I ain't got no steroids.

How y'all iz?


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2017)

Hate to hear that Chief, maybe you need some of those roids for yourself


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 12, 2017)

Hope you feel better for the boil tomorrow Chief! Just got the truck loaded for tomorrow's fish fry. Kicked back with a BLD now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hate to hear that Chief, maybe you need some of those roids for yourself



10-4, might know it would hit me and MizT today when we can't get in to the Dr now til Monday.



Moonpie1 said:


> Hope you feel better for the boil tomorrow Chief! Just got the truck loaded for tomorrow's fish fry. Kicked back with a BLD now.



Yessir, just went up to the barn and got my pot and a kiddie pool to purge the crawdads in. Cuz and brother both have pots too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seem's like nobody likes the Pooh..>
> 
> 
> Mod's and Admin threatened to kill me about Pooh !!



Pooh was very naughty........


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Look through the freezer and found some shrimp and scallops.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

Fish, cheese grits, jalapeno-onion hushpuppies, pickles, onions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

weed eater until the rain started.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> weed eater until the rain started.



Nothing down this way yet, evening gobblein.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2017)

evening Jeff,

the rain did not last long here in the mtns but was enough to start getting me wet.    Or wetter since the sweat was rolling.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pooh was very naughty........



Pooh was a dirt road sport !! 




Nicodemus said:


> Fish, cheese grits, jalapeno-onion hushpuppies, pickles, onions.




That might be enough for the beautiful wife, now where's your plate ???




gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Jeff,
> 
> the rain did not last long here in the mtns but was enough to start getting me wet.    Or wetter since the sweat was rolling.





Got all the red mulch out, fertilized and watered the garden.  


Grilled some T&C hawt sausage and some skrimps topped off with the moppin sauce !!!

It's 2am, what am I doing up ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Morning. Everyone must be sleeping in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Blood and Nic sure put up some fine groceries last night!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pooh was a dirt road sport !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack, that is what the rest of the world wants to know this morning?????   You are supposed to be sleeping soundly.....just like you and CMC do while at work each night !!!!!  

Give Ms Dawn a Happy Saturday Morning hug from me....she will know what it means !!!!!  

Good Morning Moonbro.  Yep, I slept in a while this morning myself.


Oh Happy wet Saturday Morning to you and to all of the sleepy drivelers this morning.  I think that I might take it easy today and then go up to the country tomorrow morning and check on things when the sun is shining again.  It is going to be a very boring day no matter what I do today though.


Quack, Sorry that FB has banned you for being a naughty boy !!!!!  I've never done the Facebook thing as I probably wouldn't last a week on there anyway.  However, my Daughter is on there and she relays some "intel" to me from to time and I have found out that the place can be more like a "Peyton Place" at times.  I just don't want my name to be showing up when I am doing something that I am not supposed to be doing, etc, etc.  

Now where is Gobblin and his coffee truck?????  I need some to get my rear in gear this morning as I am lazy for sure now with this wet stuff all around.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Morning EE. No rain here at 31220 as of yet. Some coffee would hit the spot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. No rain here at 31220 as of yet. Some coffee would hit the spot.



I've got just enough wet stuff here to be aggravating and the threat of thunder storms during the morning hours so that screws up my day up in the country.  


OH, you were right about Blood and NIC posting up some good looking vittles too !!!!  That stuff made me hungry when I saw it earlier today.  Then I remembered that I forgot to eat supper last night so my stomach is growling like a LION right about now.  


I am taking TIME-OUT right now to find me some breakfast to eat.  CYL......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

EE, the coffee has arrived.   I've been listening to the rain on the metal roof.   With my eyes closed as I rolled over twice this morning.


----------



## cramer (May 13, 2017)

Morning EE Moon & Gobbler 
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

yw cramer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

not much happening this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Mornin fellows!

Howdy gobblein, never did get rain here.


----------



## cramer (May 13, 2017)

Morning Chief

No rain here either


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Mornin Cramer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Morning Gobble,Cramer and Chief. Still dry at 31220. Coffee is working its magic.


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

*Fueling up.*

Fried bologna, rooster boolit, slice of Vidalia onion grilt cheese sammich. Yum yum!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Morning Wy. That's a good sound Gobble, makes for some good sleeping.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

gm wy

moon, fix me one!


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Bacon, egg, and MAYO sammich for breakfast


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Brought some fried bologna sammiches for lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,Cramer and Chief. Still dry at 31220. Coffee is working its magic.





Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks



Mornin Moon, Wy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Be glad to Gobble, it's a little too far to deliver though.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Feeling any better Chief? You gotz mud bugs to boil today!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Feeling any better Chief? You gotz mud bugs to boil today!



Not much Moon, feels like temp may have dropped. Cuz will be here @ 10:15 to go pick up a sack of crawdads. MizT isn't feeling well either, we just hate to cancel on such short notice.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Morning fellers.... I slept late!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

bloodbro, it is great to wake up late every once in a while


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Maybe y'all will get to feeling better Chief. Where do you get the mud bugs? Blood you needed to catch up on some sleep!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro, it is great to wake up late every once in a while


Yes it is. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Maybe y'all will get to feeling better Chief. Where do you get the mud bugs? Blood you needed to catch up on some sleep!



It felt great!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2017)

Well Happy Saturday morning to the late arrivals such as Gobblin, Cramer, Jeffro, Wycliff, Blood, and to any other drivelers that are crawling out of bed about now.

Well I did eat some breakfast and read the newspaper.   Thanks for the coffee to wash it down with, Gobblin.

I did look at the radar and even though things are looking much better for now here, I still think that I will wait an extra day to take care of things in the country as I see another heavier rain/storm possibility heading this way from over around the Columbus area.  I don't want to get soaking wet while out in the woods checking my cameras and putting out more feed for the critters.  Of course, it takes a few hours to get my work done up there and  IF I GET WET, I TEND TO RUST !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

Were you the namesake of the TV show Ironsides?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Maybe y'all will get to feeling better Chief. Where do you get the mud bugs? Blood you needed to catch up on some sleep!



There's a seafood store close by in Forest Park and they have another store in Jonesboro. They've been around for quite some time @ the FP store. The Jonesboro store is newer and bigger. Mud bugs are out of Louisiana.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 13, 2017)

Morning yall.  Baseball game today at 1145 and then practice at 530. Won't get alot out of this coach besides sitting and directing traffic. Yall have a great day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Light rain here at 31220 now. Glad we will be cooking under a covered area today. Hot peanut oil and water don't play well together!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Got no idea how the  got on that post Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Good morning P44. Traffic director ONLY!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Gremlins Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning yall.  Baseball game today at 1145 and then practice at 530. Won't get alot out of this coach besides sitting and directing traffic. Yall have a great day!



Going to be fender benders galore.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gremlins Chief.



10-4, it didn't even show up prior to hitting submit.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Light drizzle finally starting to fall.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Phone is doing some weird stuff this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Steady light rain now.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Publix is expensive.... I need to get on stamps and WIC


----------



## glue bunny (May 13, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful drivelerz!
Has just stopped raining at the 31064.
Moon take care ...looks rough your way on the radar and I can hear
Thunder poopers south of me.
Everybody have a great Saturday!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny. It is actually starting to clear up some now. Got real dark and heard thunder for a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Put out a new salt block and stumbled up on a doe with her new baby. Wasn't fast enough to get a pic!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

It still raining up your way Blood?


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Just starting to rain here


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It still raining up your way Blood?



No sir.... Sunshine and approaching hot!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

We've still got a light rain here. Wy you got to do this stretch on days?


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We've still got a light rain here. Wy you got to do this stretch on days?



Yes sir, shouldn't be too bad. Just wish it was nights


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, shouldn't be too bad. Just wish it was nights



You have bumped yo head! Kidding, lots of dudes I work with love nights... I personally hate it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You have bumped yo head! Kidding, lots of dudes I work with love nights... I personally hate it!



And miss out on water balloons and drunkbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And miss out on water balloons and drunkbro?



I'd give it all up bro.... I'd give it all up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

Quackbro must be sleeping one off!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Quackbro must be sleeping one off!



Im about ready to put one on


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

We are frying fish this afternoon for 85 to 90 folks. It's about to get busy shortly! Probably gonna need a little sumpin to settle my nerves!! I will try and get some pics.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We are frying fish this afternoon for 85 to 90 folks. It's about to get busy shortly! Probably gonna need a little sumpin to settle my nerves!! I will try and get some pics.



How many lbs of fish you think you got?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 13, 2017)

40 ish.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need to retire.



If'n I could figure out some way to get health insurance that was affordable I'd done been at the house. 35 1/2 years helping folks see in the dark ought to be enough. Oh well, blessed to have a decent job with health care and close to da Cafe'356


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

Oh well, had to cancel crawfish boil at last minute. MizT and I just weren't feelin it and seem to have gotten worse.

Got up to put a little somethin on my stomach....back to bed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

take care of numbero uno


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Take care Chief, hope you and Miz T feel better


----------



## Wycliff (May 13, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> If'n I could figure out some way to get health insurance that was affordable I'd done been at the house. 35 1/2 years helping folks see in the dark ought to be enough. Oh well, blessed to have a decent job with health care and close to da Cafe'356



More than one still working here just for the insurance


----------



## Patriot44 (May 13, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning P44. Traffic director ONLY!



Yes sir, was the first baseball game in about three seasons to where I actually got to watch my boy play. A lot different from the lines and dugouts.  

Now to travel practice but enjoying the day for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2017)

Evening bro's !!  Hit the garden just right with fertilizer and rain !!

My weekend to work. 


Hope you get to feeling betta soon Chiefbro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> take care of numbero uno





Wycliff said:


> Take care Chief, hope you and Miz T feel better





Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening bro's !!  Hit the garden just right with fertilizer and rain !!
> 
> My weekend to work.
> 
> ...



Appreciate it bro's! 

Can't remember the last time I felt this bad. 

The good news is, I think my fever finally broke.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2017)

Back home to the cafe356. Great weekend in a very fancy place, but just like the sign out front says," Its so good to be home".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2017)

back to the mtn retreat.  

Gov. Deal's daughter had a benefit concert in Helen.    She is not a bad singer.   Deal was there.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Just had my guts ripped out.... My girl is growing up... 8th grade formal tonight... At least he is a good ol country boy ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

morning all

blood she is growing up and will be a heart breaker.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2017)

Good Morning My Driveler Friends........

Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin !!!!



HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU WONDERFUL MOTHERS TODAY.  I HOPE THAT ALL OF YOU WILL HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY AND BE ABLE TO ENJOY THIS TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY.  

Now, I see that Gobblin has been hanging out with the big political guns here in Georgia.  I surely hope that he put in a good word for me a I need all the help that I can get along those lines.  

I see that Blood is experiencing some of my same type fears of having his Baby Girl grow up too fast it seems.  Unfortunately it happens to all of us parents.  Blood, just know that your Baby Girl (and all of your kids) are really fortunate to have parents such as you and your wife to have raised them to do what is right in life.  I love these photos of your Daughter as she is absolutely beautiful and appears to be having a great time during this event.  I must admit that it brought back lots of memories of my Baby Girl who also seemed to grow up way too fast.  It is hard to believe that my Baby Girl will be 35 years old on June 24th.  I am also hoping to see her smiling face later this afternoon when I get back into town too.   

Now, I am going to get a shower and get my rear in gear so that I can get some things done up in the country and then get back home to see my Daughter and Son-in-Law.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Mornin fellows!

Happy Mothers Day to the Moms.

And to Blood, I felt much better when I saw that he came to fetch her ridin a 4 wheeler. 

Ol blood being torn apart by both younguns lately. Be proud brother, they're both traveling the right path in their youth and discovery.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. You have a beautiful daughter Blood. Enjoy her while you can they grow up quick! I too know this all to well. Happy MOTHERS DAY to all of our moms! Chief are you feeling better?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and EE. You have a beautiful daughter Blood. Enjoy her while you can they grow up quick! I too know this all to well. Happy MOTHERS DAY to all of our moms! Chief are you feeling better?


 
Mornin Moon.

The fever broke, much improved, but still got all the other junk.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

How'd the fish fry go Moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

It went very good Chief. Fed a lot of people. Lot of work goes into a big cook like this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon.
> 
> The fever broke, much improved, but still got all the other junk.





Jeff C. said:


> How'd the fish fry go Moon?



Chief you don't want to lose your junk.   

Moonbro, inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*The tent they set up.*

The weather broke and it turned out nice.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*Inside tent.*

Plenty of room.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It went very good Chief. Fed a lot of people. Lot of work goes into a big cook like this.



Glad to hear it went well Moon. Tell me about it, MizT and I along with our kids have cooked for 250 on a few occasions. I'll just say, it was an experience.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief you don't want to lose your junk.
> 
> Moonbro, inquiring minds want to know



 

I felt bad enough to care less at the time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*Go time.*

We had 3 Bayou Classics fired up. Mike is feeding one now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Moon, do you know who they rented the tents from? I know someone who does that over around the Milledgeville area, I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> We had 3 Bayou Classics fired up. Mike is feeding one now.



Nice setup.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*The hot corner.*

3 twelve inchers and 1 fourteen. 104 blueberry dumplings. The pot on the left had cheese grits in it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*Browned up nicely.*

Using the parchment liners sure makes for an easier clean up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> 3 twelve inchers and 1 fourteen. 104 blueberry dumplings. The pot on the left had cheese grits in it.



I'm betting you were wore out at the end of the day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*Going around the table.*

Got a pic of one side.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Btw, I found a dessert recipe that might possibly challenge those blueberry dumplings.

Be forewarned big boy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

*The sweet tooth satisfied.*

Blueberry dumpling and a scoop of niller ice cream. Wore slap out Chief!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

Looks good moon

guessing you don't want to do it everyday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Btw, I found a dessert recipe that might possibly challenge those blueberry dumplings.
> 
> Be forewarned big boy!



do tell


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> do tell


 
Can't, this is more top secret than the tapes Trump has on Comey.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't, this is more top secret than the tapes Trump has on Comey.



So we will know about it at today's presser!!


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2017)

Morning guys and gals with a Happy Mother's Day to the moms
Moon - That turned out great
BoG was cleaning his gun last nite - like that song


----------



## cramer (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So we will know about it at today's presser!!



Might tweet a hint to "cryin" Moon.




cramer said:


> Morning guys and gals with a Happy Mother's Day to the moms
> Moon - That turned out great
> BoG was cleaning his gun last nite - like that song



Mornin Cramer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

Morning bro's !!!  Did a shutdown last night, nuttin to do tonight. 


Bloodbro, your daughter is GORGEOUS !!! 


Glad you're feeling better Chief !! 


That's a heap 'o work standing over those hot fryers for hours at a time !!!  Oh, did I tell you the moppin sauce on the grilled skrimp is da BOMB !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!!  Did a shutdown last night, nuttin to do tonight.
> 
> 
> Bloodbro, your daughter is GORGEOUS !!!
> ...



Appreciate it Quackbro. 

I've got to try this moppin sauce.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

hey quack

that young lady can't be the same little girl he had sitting on his lap at Hamburg


----------



## Wycliff (May 14, 2017)

Good morning and happy mother's day to all the moms


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey quack
> 
> that young lady can't be the same little girl he had sitting on his lap at Hamburg





Hard to believe ain't it ????



Happy day to all my sista/Mother's out there !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Quackbro.
> 
> I've got to try this moppin sauce.





Go to "Everglades Seasoning..." Don't buy it per bottle, getcha a gallon !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments y'all..  It's amazing how fast kids grow up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Morning Wy, Quackbro and Cramer. It's a lot of work Gobble. Got to cook fish next Saturday too,2,tutu, two.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Morning Blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

Sleep monsta is upon me, treat your ladies good today!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Fo sho Quack!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 14, 2017)

Morning and Happy Mothers day to the Mother's out there!

Blood, mine is about to go into 11th grade. That meat hook you felt gets sharper and deeper...You have done a fantastic job! 

Also my anniversary, so the wiff is making crock-pot sketty! Yuuum!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2017)

Going to make the wife my favorite meal for muthas day.... Chicken and sausage gumbo an fried catfish!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Congrats P44!  We are headed up to the Whistle Stop cafe in Juliette. Gonna swing by sons house and let him treat his mom to lunch at the Whistle Stop. No cooking for Mz. R today! We are gonna make a churn of ice cream later when we get back to our sons house. How is the back doing? Blood I have lotsa guns and ammo if you be a needing em!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Heck yeah Blood!


----------



## Wycliff (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Congrats P44!  We are headed up to the Whistle Stop cafe in Juliette. Gonna swing by sons house and let him treat his mom to lunch at the Whistle Stop. No cooking for Mz. R today! We are gonna make a churn of ice cream later when we get back to our sons house. How is the back doing? Blood I have lotsa guns and ammo if you be a needing em!



Haven't been to the Whistle Stop in a while, always good food


----------



## Patriot44 (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Congrats P44!



Thanks and have a great day Moon! I have had Skid Row's 18 and Life playing through my head this morning..


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Yep Wy they got some good eats.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 14, 2017)

Glad to see you up and feeling better Chief!


----------



## Wycliff (May 14, 2017)

Happy anniversary P44 and Miz P44


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

morning chores done here.   Might head for the house and relax the rest of the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to "Everglades Seasoning..." Don't buy it per bottle, getcha a gallon !!!



10-4, will check it out, thanks.



blood on the ground said:


> Thanks for the compliments y'all..  It's amazing how fast kids grow up!



Tell me about it, lil Everett is already over a year old. 



Patriot44 said:


> Glad to see you up and feeling better Chief!



Appreciate it bud, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2017)

Its so good to be home!  Happy Mother's day to all the great Daddys too. I keep saying happy mothers-padre' day to h22.
Cody calls him padre'.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2017)

Quang ma.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Last one, off for a couple.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Evening Mrs. H and Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

Hiya Moonbro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

Quack, sleep well on the shutdown plant.

hey moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 14, 2017)

Howdy Gobble. You back from the mountains yet? You should have smooth sailing tonight Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack, sleep well on the shutdown plant.
> 
> hey moonbro





Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. You back from the mountains yet? You should have smooth sailing tonight Quack.





Plant's still running wide open, we finally gained on them so they shut us down.  Gonna be a looooooooong 12hrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. You back from the mountains yet? You should have smooth sailing tonight Quack.



Sure am moon,  one must head back to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



We got a speeding ticket in the MON. She was driving my car and he gave her a super speeder breack. Right there in Warthen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Good MOANDAY morning. Back to the grind!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2017)

speaking of grind here is my favorite





morning moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2017)

the rack monster must have hold of the morning crew


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Looks like they are catching a few more winks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2017)

a few


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2017)

Good Morning Moonbro, Gobblin, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Yep, I caught LOTS of extra winks this morning.  You can never have too much beauty sleep.  Today doesn't feel like a Monday to me as it feels more like a Saturday to me instead.  



I uploaded the photos from my trail cameras last night and that took a while as it was a total of 6,224 photos from this past week.  I won't be saving very many photos from this week as there was not much excitement involved.  Man, was there some hungry critters out there this week, especially several really fat pregnant does that were eating everything in sight.  This week might be the birth week for several fawns in my area.  I just hope those hungry coyotes don't find them instead.  

Gobblin, I might need a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get my heart "jump-started".

I did read back late last night and saw all sorts of fantastic food cooked up by some of you.  It made me as hungry as a "Grizzly Bear" too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Good morning EE. That is a bunch of pics! Blood must be having to bail out Drunkbro on a project, and Chief could be feeling the effects of the crud.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 15, 2017)

Morning yall. Trying to get in gear and get some work done. I want to, I really do.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Morning P44. Hope the back is healing good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Morning Chief. You feeling any better?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We got a speeding ticket in the MON. She was driving my car and he gave her a super speeder breack. Right there in Warthen.





Had to be a GSP ???  You were 10 minutes from me and didn't holla ??? 


Moanin brudderzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Morning Quackbro. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. You feeling any better?



Mornin Moon. Not much, sort of relapsed yesterday.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to be a GSP ???  You were 10 minutes from me and didn't holla ???
> 
> 
> Moanin brudderzzzzzzz !!!!



Moanin Quackbro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Dang Chief! Hope you can shake it soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Might have to go ahead and make a Dr appt for me and MizT. Might give it a few hours this morning and see. We've had this Dr for years and they are really good about squeezing you in on the same day. They'll even take us both back at the same time like one appt. Last time we did that, they took MizT, Jag, and me back at the same time together as 1 appt.


----------



## glue bunny (May 15, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!!
Chief...hurry and get better!
44 ...take it easy on yer recovery
Mornin moon!


----------



## glue bunny (May 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the mom's day wishes...got to see my momma, both  daughters and my grand babies.  Great time eating out and with family.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Thanks everyone for the mom's day wishes...got to see my momma, both  daughters and my grand babies.  Great time eating out and with family.



Thanks, sounds like you had a good Mother's Day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. I sent you a PM.





You forgot to mash "send.." Idjit..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to be a GSP ???  You were 10 minutes from me and didn't holla ???
> 
> 
> Moanin brudderzzzzzzz !!!!



I was probably less than 10 min. from you. It was GSP. Neva been stopped by one of them. It seemed like it took FOREVER sitting there on the side of the road. He was really nice. Gave her a big break and a good talking too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Oh. Mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Might have to go ahead and make a Dr appt for me and MizT. Might give it a few hours this morning and see. We've had this Dr for years and they are really good about squeezing you in on the same day. They'll even take us both back at the same time like one appt. Last time we did that, they took MizT, Jag, and me back at the same time together as 1 appt.





Dawn and I always go to our Doc at the same time, problem is, I get dubble teamed . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was probably less than 10 min. from you. It was GSP. Neva been stopped by one of them. It seemed like it took FOREVER sitting there on the side of the road. He was really nice. Gave her a big break and a good talking too.





Ya'll's fine selfs got lucky, these boy's don't play.  So which one of ya'll were showing cleavage ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll's fine selfs got lucky, these boy's don't play.  So which one of ya'll were showing cleavage ??



We were both shaking so bad, I think he felt sorry for us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Here's where I saw that turkey hen. She came right to the first house and by the time I got my phone, she was in front of that 2nd house around the trees. I was sitting on Gail's screened porch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Here's Gail's house. H22 sho couldn't sit on that couch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's Gail's house. H22 sho couldn't sit on that couch.





Tell Gail I said heyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Here's a pic of that turkey I saw. Chris said it was an Osceola Turkey. Things got some long legs.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here's a pic of that turkey I saw. Chris said it was an Osceola Turkey. Things got some long legs.




Judging by the wing feathers, it is an Osceola.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Judging by the wing feathers, it is an Osceola.



He didn't even see it. I just called him and told him about it. Well, he did ask me a few questions about it. He's always right.
I got up at 6:30 every morning and that's about the time I saw this one. She was just walking around the lake.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2017)

What part of the country were you in?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He didn't even see it. I just called him and told him about it. Well, he did ask me a few questions about it. He's always right.
> I got up at 6:30 every morning and that's about the time I saw this one. She was just walking around the lake.





If you haven't by now, get used to it, us men are always right . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> What part of the country were you in?





Nic, she prolly saw a Peacock . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> What part of the country were you in?



Crescent Beach Florida.  Right down from St. Augustine. She said her neighborhood backed up to a wild life refuge. 

No peacocks were seen.


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2017)

Good morning, well its definitely Monday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

Gonna take a coupla hour nap . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2017)

Dang back done slipped again! Cant even put my shoes on!


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2017)

Dang blood, as Quack would say ice is your friend


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Dang blood, as Quack would say ice is your friend



Setting on ice now. Just dont know what I did this time


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crescent Beach Florida.  Right down from St. Augustine. She said her neighborhood backed up to a wild life refuge.
> 
> No peacocks were seen.





Yea, it was an Osceola. I lived 20 miles from Crescent Beach for a couple for years. Made a pile of money with my truck pulling yankees cars out of the sand on that beach.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it was an Osceola. I lived 20 miles from Crescent Beach for a couple for years. Made a pile of money with my truck pulling yankees cars out of the sand on that beach.



1st day only 4 wheel drive vehicles could drive on the beach. 2nd day beach was closed to all vehicles. Said it's been so dry the sand won't pack.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2017)

I was lucky enough to have a big nanny doe choose my back yard to raise her new baby. For the last couple days I've been able to spot them in the shadows just about every time I go outside. I will try to post some pictures.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 15, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I was lucky enough to have a big nanny doe choose my back yard to raise her new baby. For the last couple days I've been able to spot them in the shadows just about every time I go outside. I will try to post some pictures.



It is things in life that make me smile. Pretty much everything else makes me angry...haha.

Hope your back gets to feeling better.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Morning everyone. I hate Mondays! On top of that 4 people out of 8 took off today. We're spread thin today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> It is things in life that make me smile. Pretty much everything else makes me angry...haha.
> 
> Hope your back gets to feeling better.



Thanks.. Guess I shouldn't complain considering what you are going through! Hope you get better also!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Just passin thru. MizT went to work, said she's feelin better, gonna give it one more day in the bed before I go to doc if necessary.

Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Wycliff (May 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just passin thru. MizT went to work, said she's feelin better, gonna give it one more day in the bed before I go to doc if necessary.
> 
> Y'all have a good one.



Hard headed Cajun


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hard headed Cajun



Grabbed a good nap, got me a little shot of black caffeine to see if that would give me a lil pep. Sinus drainage has seemed to have gotten better. MizT is on her way home with OTC meds that she took and feelin much better.

I like to allow my immune system to do the job if possible, but if not go get some assistance from the Doc. For the moment I feel better, so I'll see what tomorrow morning brings.

What I need is some good HOT n Spicy Cajun food, Wy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Grabbed a good nap, got me a little shot of black caffeine to see if that would give me a lil pep. Sinus drainage has seemed to have gotten better. MizT is on her way home with OTC meds that she took and feelin much better.
> 
> I like to allow my immune system to do the job if possible, but if not go get some assistance from the Doc. For the moment I feel better, so I'll see what tomorrow morning brings.
> 
> What I need is some good HOT n Spicy Cajun food, Wy.



H22 always gets me some hot and spicy soup for 2 at the Chinese place when I gots a cold. 
Got this Moanday behind me. 
CANNONBALL!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

For some reason I woke up today with this kinda/sorta morbid song playing 'round n 'round in me ed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For some reason I woke up today with this kinda/sorta morbid song playing 'round n 'round in me ed.



 Lol, didn't wanna bum my bro's out !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lol, didn't wanna bum my bro's out !!



Bummed the out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lol, didn't wanna bum my bro's out !!





Jeff C. said:


> Bummed the out?





Just like a Democrap, wanna misconstrue my quote . . 


Shaddup and put a icepack 'cross yo mouf . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just like a Democrap, wanna misconstrue my quote . .
> 
> 
> Shaddup and put a icepack 'cross yo mouf . .



Sounds like da messican hacked Quacks acct.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lol, didn't wanna bum my bro's out !!



oh my.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just like a Democrap, wanna misconstrue my quote . .
> 
> 
> Shaddup and put a icepack 'cross yo mouf . .



Have another drank Quackbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Have another drank Quackbro.



Another?





He hasn't let the glass get empty yet.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Addernoon folks. Sure was hot today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2017)

yep moon it was.   my vehicle was like an oven after sitting all day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 15, 2017)

Mine too Gobble. And it hasn't even gotten sho nuff hot yet! Gonna grill some bass filets shortly. Got my onions and bell peppers on a cast iron chefs platter rendering on the egg. Gonna soften them up some, then add the filets. When they get flaky I will put some shredded Parmesan cheese on top and let it melt. Some box rice and a few pieces of garlic bread will be like a sleeping pill! That and a couple a three BLD's.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

Live from werk...


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Time to make the donuts. Morning y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

Mornin Moon


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.

I need to partake of a cup or three of coffee so that I can get my eyes open this morning.  Thankfully, I slept really well during the night.  

Hopefully Gobblin will be along shortly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Good morning Blood and EE. How is the back this morning Blood?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2017)

blood, at work with bad back
moon, Twosday
EE, on the way


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Blood and EE. How is the back this morning Blood?


Horrible.... Can hardly walk!


gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, at work with bad back
> moon, Twosday
> EE, on the way



yes... I shouldn't be but I am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Horrible.... Can hardly walk!
> 
> 
> yes... I shouldn't be but I am.



Well don't agree to work over.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well don't agree to work over.



gosh don't even say that!!!No No:


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Let Drunkbro work over! You go home and rest that back!


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Morning Wy. How many you got left on days?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

Home sweet home... Ice and rest hopefully!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Knock it out of gear and coast a while Blood!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 16, 2017)

Morning yall, Blood, that big ole floppy and her baby around this morning?


----------



## Patriot44 (May 16, 2017)

Going to go see Davey Crocket at school this morning, yall have fun.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Morning P44, that should be a good time. I see Chief stirring around. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Mornin folks. Gotta get Jag to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning P44, that should be a good time. I see Chief stirring around. Hope you are feeling better.



Yessir, finally slept like a rock.


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy. How many you got left on days?



9 more I think


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks. Gotta get Jag to work.



Good morning Jeff, hope your back is feeling better! where is that boy working these days?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

Mornin!

Get to see my boy today!!!!!
He had to work on Mother's Day.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2017)

Mernin!!  
Awsome long weekend, got to surprise my oldest sister yesterday at her retirement party at school, she knew all her girls and grandkids were going to be there, but she didn't know her 3 sisters were going to be there!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good morning Jeff, hope your back is feeling better! where is that boy working these days?



Mornin bloodbro, he's still working at that City Vegetable garden. It's actually a really cool place for him to work (get out) a couple days a week for a few hours a day. 

Back is stiff, but that's nothing new. Been like that since my mid 30's.

Hope you can get yours straightened out.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Get to see my boy today!!!!!
> He had to work on Mother's Day.





Keebs said:


> Mernin!!
> Awsome long weekend, got to surprise my oldest sister yesterday at her retirement party at school, she knew all her girls and grandkids were going to be there, but she didn't know her 3 sisters were going to be there!



Mornin gals! 

Holler later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2017)

Morning! Wazz up?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning! Wazz up?



Mudro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Hope it keeps progressing Chief. Morning Mud, Keebs, Mrs. H and Da Possum.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2017)

busy , busy day!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope it keeps progressing Chief. Morning Mud, Keebs, Mrs. H and Da Possum.



Rescheduled crawfish boil for this Saturday.


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2017)

Sausage and chicken gumbo for lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Afternoon !!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2017)

where'd this morning go??????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sausage and chicken gumbo for lunch


Sesame cheekun & fried rice. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!


You gots a head ache


Keebs said:


> where'd this morning go??????


History.

Just realized I'll be on vacation Memorial Day so I'm only gonna miss 4 days of work. Be on vaca 8.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sesame cheekun & fried rice.
> 
> You gots a head ache
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't know how to act being off & away from home that long............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't know how to act being off & away from home that long............



Try it. You'll like it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Mowin grass tryin to sweat the rest of this junk out of me. Not really looking forward to this long Hot Summer.

Took a little break for a slice of lemon meringue pie and glass of ice cold lemon tea.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mowin grass tryin to sweat the rest of this junk out of me. Not really looking forward to this long Hot Summer.
> 
> Took a little break for a slice of lemon meringue pie and glass of ice cold lemon tea.



You need to slow down and get well.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You need to slow down and get well.



Bout got it whipped I believe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Grrrrrrr, I HATE changing out implements on my tractor. Got the harrow off with no problem, hooked up the bush hawg, couldn't get the PTO shaft to lock up.  Dawn had to do it...


Sweating like a runaway slave .


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

The grass or the crud Chief! Time fer a dranky drank Quack!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

Oh and good afternoon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The grass or the crud Chief! Time fer a dranky drank Quack!





Waaaaaay ahead of ya brother !!!  Gonna ride down to Tates and see if yo chimblee is there . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 16, 2017)

I be preciating it Quack. Sup Blood?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I be preciating it Quack. Sup Blood?





It's not there . .  hehe


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, I HATE changing out implements on my tractor. Got the harrow off with no problem, hooked up the bush hawg, couldn't get the PTO shaft to lock up.  Dawn had to do it...
> 
> 
> Sweating like a runaway slave .



I heard about these fancy quick connects for changing implements, be nice if you had those


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I heard about these fancy quick connects for changing implements, be nice if you had those





Had one, gave it away.  the 3 point is no problem, it's the DANG pto shaft . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had one, gave it away.  the 3 point is no problem, it's the DANG pto shaft . .



I know that was what the  was for and the


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I know that was what the  was for and the





Gonna hafta grease my shaft mo often . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hafta grease my shaft mo often . .



That's important


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2017)

goodness....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hafta grease my shaft mo often . .





Wycliff said:


> That's important





Da Possum said:


> goodness....





Annnnnnnnnnd guess who shows up . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The grass or the crud Chief! Time fer a dranky drank Quack!



The crud.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2017)

hot afternoon all.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try it. You'll like it!


I'd never wanna come back!


Jeff C. said:


> Mowin grass tryin to sweat the rest of this junk out of me. Not really looking forward to this long Hot Summer.
> 
> Took a little break for a slice of lemon meringue pie and glass of ice cold lemon tea.


you best be takin it easy, it's HAWT out there!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, I HATE changing out implements on my tractor. Got the harrow off with no problem, hooked up the bush hawg, couldn't get the PTO shaft to lock up.  Dawn had to do it...
> 
> 
> Sweating like a runaway slave .


you to, buster, take it easy!


Moonpie1 said:


> Oh and good afternoon!


HIya!


gobbleinwoods said:


> hot afternoon all.


I'm dreading July & August already!

Later ya'll, may have to get in the pool with Tiny Terror today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Gonna check out the bush hawg . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Wound up having to cut about 95% of the yard myself, Jag's lil push mowa is bout seized up. 

Bowl of cold cantaloupe n wallermelon to was down the dust.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

We had company tonight and my neighbors decided to make a bunch of noise with his tracker thingy and gravel. I gave some stout words and now my sterio is on full blast. Aint gonna turn it off either.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

I told him he is retired and can do that wprk before 8 at night. SMH ing.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I told him he is retired and can do that wprk before 8 at night. SMH ing.



It's cooler @ 8:00.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It's cooler @ 8:00.



**** up. As Quack  would say. I had had enough  and I  gave him a piece of my mind. My blood was  boiling.  Cody ans Ashley's house is so peaceful.  I  was  embarrassed.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> **** up. As Quack  would say. I had had enough  and I  gave him a piece of my mind. My blood was  boiling.  Cody ans Ashley's house is so peaceful.  I  was  embarrassed.



Don't NOBODY mess wit my big Sista !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Dang, anybody else notice that my Chiefbro  has been told to "shaddup" in less than 2 days ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, anybody else notice that my Chiefbro  has been told to "shaddup" in less than 2 days ??



<icepak applied>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> <icepak applied>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Dang bush hawg wasn't coupled up to the pto shaft..


Got mad and quit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bush hawg wasn't coupled up to the pto shaft..
> 
> 
> Got mad and quit.



2/3's of the way done, went thru a ditch with the hawg jacked up, dang shaft came loose.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>





How're you feeling bro ??  I've had my buttocks on my shoulders most of the day according to the wife..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang bush hawg wasn't coupled up to the pto shaft..
> 
> 
> Got mad and quit.



This one has gotten tough to remove and replace at times too. Brother's got it now, I think he told me he went and bought a new PTO shaft for the bush hog.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How're you feeling bro ??  I've had my buttocks on my shoulders most of the day according to the wife..



Much improved, thanks. Got out there and sweated a bunch today. Gotta get Jag a new mower, ain't no way I'm cuttin all this grass all Summer by myself.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2017)

Life is good, have kicked the boy our of his comfy bed,  
It's mine now.  My bed is too high...if I come out of that thing on Ambein, we could have  a problem.. 

See yall tomorrow.!1!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2017)

Maaaaaaaan, I LOVE boxing, always thought Mikey Tyson was the toughest in the world, till I remembered this one...

Buster Douglas all up in his stuff !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrr, it's 2:30am, I gotta crash  . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Morning early/late crew.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2017)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Moonbro and to the rest of the sleeping Driveler crew today.

Where Fo Art Thou, Gobblin.  Is that coffee truck of yours arriving soon ???????  Interested minds want to know!!!!!  I surely need some to get awake today as it was midnight just a few winks ago it seems.  

Maybe, Gobblin is getting his beauty sleep today....or something !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2017)

or something.   

EE I see you posting at 4:44 again

morning moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Morning EE and Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or something.
> 
> EE I see you posting at 4:44   again
> 
> morning moonbro



That just seems like a good time to post as I can get a triple set of 444's in the process !!!!   Just kidding of course.

Gotta run for now BUT will catch ya'll later.


----------



## glue bunny (May 17, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!!

Y'all have a great day..let's get it over with!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Morning Glue Bunny. Yep we have made it to hump day. Come on Friday!


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2017)

Morning Moon and Chief. How you feeling today Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Morning Chief.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2017)

Mernin.......... watch your accounts, fixing to send in payroll!

How ya'll are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Wedding plans are made after a 2 year delay( Cody's back surgery). Reservations are made. Doggies will not be participating. Cody is a little bummed about that, but dogs hotel rooms cost a lot more than humans.
Now that we don't have the grand doggies, we might stay an extra day. Savannah. Here we come.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

my banana broke.


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2017)

i'm looking forward to it


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2017)

mine works.  hope this helps


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Moon and Chief. How you feeling today Chief



Purt good, fixin to head over to brothers and give him a hand with a mechanical problem. Might try to find Jag a new or used mower today while I'm out and about.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief.



Howdy Moon.



Keebs said:


> Mernin.......... watch your accounts, fixing to send in payroll!
> 
> How ya'll are?



You did include that raise we talked about, I hope! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Shaddup, HOA Quang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Cool looking place. Never stayed on River Street before.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Da Possum said:


> i'm looking forward to it


Come on! 


Jeff C. said:


> Purt good, fixin to head over to brothers and give him a hand with a mechanical problem. Might try to find Jag a new or used mower today while I'm out and about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I'm still . I can't stand him. Funny thing is, when we first got married we rented a duplex and he was our land lord. Super nice guy back then. Awful neighbor now. Ashley parked on the road behind the tennis court(that we own 1/2 of) and he put a nasty note on her car telling her not to ever park there again.  When h22 gets his car out of the shop, he said he was gonna start parking there. I told him last night that the neighborhood USED to be nice and quiet before HE moved in. smh-ing


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2017)

Had a bad neighbor next door years ago at my old house for a couple of years. I ran him off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a bad neighbor next door years ago at my old house for a couple of years. I ran him off.



Will you PLEASE come run mine off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Will you PLEASE come run mine off.



I'm too old to go to jail now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

This is where the wedding will take place. Pulaski Square.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wedding plans are made after a 2 year delay( Cody's back surgery). Reservations are made. Doggies will not be participating. Cody is a little bummed about that, but dogs hotel rooms cost a lot more than humans.
> Now that we don't have the grand doggies, we might stay an extra day. Savannah. Here we come.


 I can't believe no doggies, but that's  to charge so much extra from furbabies!


Jeff C. said:


> You did include that raise we talked about, I hope!


and got a little extra "sumtin-sumtin" added as well!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cool looking place. Never stayed on River Street before.


 I neva been to River Street........... lawd I'm sheltered!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is where the wedding will take place. Pulaski Square.


I THINK I've been there, my great aunt took me & my sis when we were little...........just a few years back, ya know........


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H ,Da Possum and Keebs. Savannah is a cool place with a lot of history. Every time I worked there it was a standing order to go to river street sweets and get Mz. R some of their fudge. She would keep it in the fridge and cut a small piece off of it to make it last. She is a confirmed chocoholic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Been to River Street too many times.  Just neva stayed. I either went back to Ga. Southern or stayed on Tybee. Looking forward to it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H ,Da Possum and Keebs. Savannah is a cool place with a lot of history. Every time I worked there it was a standing order to go to river street sweets and get Mz. R some of their fudge. She would keep it in the fridge and cut a small piece off of it to make it last. She is a confirmed chocoholic!



Mornin! I always have to go there too. I love the pecan pralines.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H ,Da Possum and Keebs. Savannah is a cool place with a lot of history. Every time I worked there it was a standing order to go to river street sweets and get Mz. R some of their fudge. She would keep it in the fridge and cut a small piece off of it to make it last. She is a confirmed chocoholic!


I've never taken a trip to Savannah as an adult, I've heard and read a lot about it, I would love to do the cemetery tour to start with!

Double burger w/ cheese, chips & a coke, compliments of the left ova's from my Vietnam Vets group that met last night........... I won't describe all the sweets they left!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

Grilt venison/hamburger burger and H2O.


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2017)

Not sure what's for lunch, some kinda pasta my daughter made. Its pretty good though


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Not sure what's for lunch, some kinda pasta my daughter made. Its pretty good though



I am having a pasta and chicken lean cuisine. Now that is manly!


----------



## Wycliff (May 17, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I am having a pasta and chicken lean cuisine. Now that is manly!



Trying to watch your figure 










I don't have that problem, got mine out there where I can see it


----------



## Patriot44 (May 17, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Trying to watch your figure
> 
> I don't have that problem, got mine out there where I can see it





I had to make this to fill in the void...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2017)

That's a good lookin sammich right thera!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2017)

Hey errybody! Friday for me, see y'all Monday!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody! Friday for me, see y'all Monday!!


 WAIT, WHAT????????  YOu got the wrong weekend!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2017)

Miss Keebs, my highest regards. Been a while since I`ve spoken to you.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Keebs, my highest regards. Been a while since I`ve spoken to you.


HEY there my mountain man!  Loving your fishing pics!! so jealous!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2017)

Just 2 nights !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waaaaaay ahead of ya brother !!!  Gonna ride down to Tates and see if yo chimblee is there . .





Just saw a regular chimney, will ask him about when I see him Friday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2017)

watching my account for a positive ding from keebsisdoingpayroll

them chimney are skinny silos according to my accountant.

afternoon all


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 17, 2017)

Evening Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2017)

howdy moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Blood?Gobble? EE! Sup?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2017)

me is what's sup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Moonbro, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  I guess that Quackbro and CMC are probably snoring sounding while they are kicked back with nothing to do at the Kaolin mine.  

Every day, I read the news and dang if I don't think that Twitter is "de debil" for sure because it has gotten more people in trouble than anything else on this world-wide web!!!  

Now I do need some coffee for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2017)

Just came back inside and I thought it was me, but NO it is cloudy.   No stars visible.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Good morning Gobblw and EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Wycliff (May 18, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Morning Chief and Wy. Have you bout got the crud whipped Chief?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2017)

Howdy ho bro's !!!  Smooth sailing last night on Captain Quacks lil boat !!


Dang Charlie got bit by a snake Monday, he's still at the vet, co-worker said his head was as big as a soccer ball.   Sure was lonely without him last night, nobody to talk to, or ride with.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Morning Quack. Dang, hate to hear that about CMC! Look at the bottom of the charcoal starter, it has woven wire where the charcoal goes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack. Dang, hate to hear that about CMC! Look at the bottom of the charcoal starter, it has woven wire where the charcoal goes.




Will do Moonbro !!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 18, 2017)

Dang Quack. I had two mini Walkers that I ran rabbits with as a kid ( Mollie and Chopper) and the boy used to get bit every summer when they would get out. 

Same thing, head as big as a soccerball or football as dad used to say. Dad would hold him down and dump rubbing alkhol on the bite and turn him loose and he would be ok in a few days. We were to poor to take animals to the vet back then. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Morning Wybro. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Wy. Have you bout got the crud whipped Chief?



Howdy Moon. I'm 10X better, just got all the remnants of that junk that I gotta get rid of.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy ho bro's !!!  Smooth sailing last night on Captain Quacks lil boat !!
> 
> 
> Dang Charlie got bit by a snake Monday, he's still at the vet, co-worker said his head was as big as a soccer ball.   Sure was lonely without him last night, nobody to talk to, or ride with.



Dang, hate to hear that Quackbro. Hope he fully recovers and gets back to normal ol stanky self. 

Sup P-fotyfo?


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2017)

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to work, go over and help brudder on his project again today. Somewhere along the line I gotta try Jag a new or used mowa. Tryin to decide if I should get him a used rider or just a self propelled walk behind.  

And when I say rider, I'm not talking zero degree. An old steering wheel rider, he doesn't do real well with zero's....gets confused.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!



Mornin Keebsy


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Da Possum and P44. Glad to hear you have got the worst of the crud behind you Chief. How is your back doing P44?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag to work, go over and help brudder on his project again today. Somewhere along the line I gotta try Jag a new or used mowa. Tryin to decide if I should get him a used rider or just a self propelled walk behind.
> 
> And when I say rider, I'm not talking zero degree. An old steering wheel rider, he doesn't do real well with zero's....gets confused.





Get'em a ole rear motored Snapper !!!  Easy to work on and hard to tear up !! 


Possibly, I hold the longest wheelie on a Snapper, pop the clutch in 5th gear with the governor wide open.  Until yo Diddy sees ya . . 


Good night/day all.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Stinkin slow internet, bout to call these folks and tell them to come get this JUNK outta my house.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get'em a ole rear motored Snapper !!!  Easy to work on and hard to tear up !!
> 
> 
> Possibly, I hold the longest wheelie on a Snapper, pop the clutch in 5th gear with the governor wide open.  Until yo Diddy sees ya . .
> ...



I agree, and seriously considering that Quackbro.

Rest well, brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Hey Possum, hope all is well.

Holler later folks, gotta boogie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag to work, go over and help brudder on his project again today. Somewhere along the line I gotta try Jag a new or used mowa. Tryin to decide if I should get him a used rider or just a self propelled walk behind.
> 
> And when I say rider, I'm not talking zero degree. An old steering wheel rider, he doesn't do real well with zero's....gets confused.


I'd have to vote walk behind, it would help with his physical health, imho...........but a snapper isn't a bad idea either!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebsy





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Da Possum and P44. Glad to hear you have got the worst of the crud behind you Chief. How is your back doing P44?


Mernin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


hellloooo my sista from anotha mista!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Da Possum and P44. Glad to hear you have got the worst of the crud behind you Chief. How is your back doing P44?



I still have some pain in my upper butt cheek where they went in, but other than that I feel good, thanks for asking. 

I did not realize how much pain I was in and how grumpy I was....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I still have some pain in my upper butt cheek where they went in, but other than that I feel good, thanks for asking.
> 
> I did not realize how much pain I was in and how grumpy I was....



Glad your feeling better! Pain will do all kinds of things to the brain. 

 <--------- last of my edible arrangement.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I still have some pain in my upper butt cheek where they went in, but other than that I feel good, thanks for asking.
> 
> I did not realize how much pain I was in and how grumpy I was....


Bless your heart.......... glad you're doing better!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Glad your feeling better! Pain will do all kinds of things to the brain.
> 
> <--------- last of my edible arrangement.


 I wish I was that loved.............. you lucky doll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

I'll share. 

pineapple flowers, chocolate covered skrawberries, grapes, etc.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Good morning Mrs. H. When are y'all headed to river skreet? Good news P44. Just don't rush it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Mrs. H. When are y'all headed to river skreet? Good news P44. Just don't rush it!



The wedding is Oct. 21st. I think. 

Heading to our little Island off the beaten path not this Sunday but next Sunday for 8 days of pure laziness. 
Well, there will be a ton of fishing involved. H22 will fish ALL day. I just fish till our friends get to the beach around lunch. Then it's


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll share.
> 
> pineapple flowers, chocolate covered skrawberries, grapes, etc.


fax me some on ova!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> The wedding is Oct. 21st. I think.
> 
> Heading to our little Island off the beaten path not this Sunday but next Sunday for 8 days of pure laziness.
> Well, there will be a ton of fishing involved. H22 will fish ALL day. I just fish till our friends get to the beach around lunch. Then it's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> fax me some on ova!



# still 867-5309


----------



## Wycliff (May 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> # still 867-5309


 

Pretty sure that's Jennie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Pretty sure that's Jennie


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> # still 867-5309


 YEPPERS!


Wycliff said:


> Pretty sure that's Jennie


she's my roommate............... 

Safety meeting at Public Works Dept........... them boys can cook!   Hamburgers & hotdogs, french fries, cole slaw (homemade) and cucumbers & onions soaking in vinegar/sugar/water! I need a nap...........zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> YEPPERS!
> 
> she's my roommate...............
> 
> Safety meeting at Public Works Dept........... them boys can cook!   Hamburgers & hotdogs, french fries, cole slaw (homemade) and cucumbers & onions soaking in vinegar/sugar/water! I need a nap...........zzzzzzzzzzzz



Ya'll need any help

Did a little research on my Mother's Day present from Cody. Eye reckon this is the closest I'll ever come to Bora Bora. Have always wanted to go there.
_Tihitian pearl (or black pearl) is an organic gem formed from the black lip oyster (Pinctada margaritifera).[1] These pearls derive their name from the fact that they are primarily cultivated around the islands of French Polynesia_


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll need any help
> 
> Did a little research on my Mother's Day present from Cody. Eye reckon this is the closest I'll ever come to Bora Bora. Have always wanted to go there.
> _Tihitian pearl (or black pearl) is an organic gem formed from the black lip oyster (Pinctada margaritifera).[1] These pearls derive their name from the fact that they are primarily cultivated around the islands of French Polynesia_


I would sooooo love for you to be my co-worker!!!!! 3 more years & I'll be looking for someone to replace her (sooner if she goes off the deepend!)
That necklace is plum purty!

I love our Athletic Director......... he's been in Boy Scouts & R.A.'s at Church for years & years....... Tiny Terror is here with me at work while LilD went to school and he's in there with Mr. Larry, talking ninety to nuthin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I would sooooo love for you to be my co-worker!!!!! 3 more years & I'll be looking for someone to replace her (sooner if she goes off the deepend!)
> That necklace is plum purty!
> 
> I love our Athletic Director......... he's been in Boy Scouts & R.A.'s at Church for years & years....... Tiny Terror is here with me at work while LilD went to school and he's in there with Mr. Larry, talking ninety to nuthin!



I would buy stock in Depends you'd have me laughing so much.
I don't think I'll ever take this necklace off. I love  it. My Mama had a diamond cross she never took off. They handed it to me when we were going through her stuff. Also found a pearl&diamond necklace she had before I was born that I always wanted. Found it in a package of my wedding pics in her dresser.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Afternoon, broke down and just went to HD a got Jag a John Deere 42" cut hydrostatic rider. He's out there gettin to know it. That boy is shonuff HAPPY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!  Juan motogo !!  

Glad everybody seems to be getting better !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2017)

afternoon all

anyone want to take my OT tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2017)

Chief, don't let Jag wash the gas tank out with water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2017)

Time to put out some tonnage !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, don't let Jag wash the gas tank out with water.



We had a talk about that.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

Evening Gobble, Quack, and Chief. Went by a friends house that we are cooking fish for Saturday. He had just acquired an old buckboard seat that he did a little repair on. I told him to please cover it with a tarp Saturday, Mz. R loves stuff like that! He said to put it on the truck and tell her merry Christmas! Wow! This thing is really old and really cool!! Talk about getting some points in! She loved it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 18, 2017)

*Old buckboard seat.*

He said it was from the 1890's. Has found a home now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2017)

that is an old one moon


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> He said it was from the 1890's. Has found a home now!



That is ab awesome piece, Moon.


----------



## crackerdave (May 18, 2017)

Just needs a mule and a wagon.

Evenin,erybody.Been a while since I ventured into drivelerland.Yall heard from lagrangedave lately? He said he'd ride up to the campout next month if he was off from work that weekend.
Howboutcha,otherdave....are you still planning to make it?
I will be there if Cindy's test results are good and she feels ok.Hope to see some Billys at W.A.R.North!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2017)

welcome back cracker  don't stay GON 

morning drivelers, it is my Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

Thanks for the coffee this morning as I need lots of cups this morning to get me wide awake.  It seems like I just went to sleep and before I knew it, the alarm clock was ringing !!!!

And speaking of sleep, Gobblin did you get any sleep at all last night as you are wide awake really early this morning.

Where did this week go to as it was just last Sunday.....yesterday !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2017)

Moonbro, you have acquired quite an antique there.  About the only thing missing is seeing Ms. Kitty and maybe Doc sitting up on that thing as they rode out of Dodge City looking for Matt Dillion !!!  I bet if that thing could talk, it would have some really good tales to reveal too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2017)

EE,  I think I did close my eyes for a couple of winks but the coffee here is helping keep them open.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. Friday has finally rolled around!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2017)

moonbro,

the calendar says Fri but my schedule says Th.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2017)

morning boys.. got another MRI this morning! I moved on the last one and refused to go back in that rabbit hole! yall have a good day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2017)

Dang Gobble! Morning Blood. Maybe this time will be better.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> morning boys.. got another MRI this morning! I moved on the last one and refused to go back in that rabbit hole! yall have a good day!





Blood, ........be still, be VERY, VERY still this time........and hopefully these test results might ultimately help you get some kind of relief and soon too, my friend.   I had an MRI done several years ago and it was in the original style "closed type" machines and I just about lost my mind in the process.  I did my best to close my eyes and "play 18 holes of golf" in my mind because I replayed every shot of my golf outing that occurred a few days before this test.  It helped to relieve some of the stress involved. 

Prayers being sent up on your behalf for these back problems to disappear and never come back as you are much too young for these type ailments.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2017)

Good morning Chief. The Mud bug boil still on for tomorrow?


----------



## Patriot44 (May 19, 2017)

Happy Friday yall. Late travel practice last night, rec championship game tonight and then a full weekend of baseball. 

Find the shade if you can.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Chief. The Mud bug boil still on for tomorrow?



Dang sho is, Moon. Daughter and lil Everett going to be joining us now too. She finally got her Saturday's off on her work schedule, and she's the manager.

Anyway, that ought to be a hoot seeing lil Everett with a mudbug. He's going to see them alive too. 

Gonna make a lil coonaxe outta him ery chance I get.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Happy Friday yall. Late travel practice last night, rec championship game tonight and then a full weekend of baseball.
> 
> Find the shade if you can.



Back atcha, slowdown long enuff to heal up man.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2017)

Good morning to you as well P44, don't over do it at the ball field! I see Wy checking in. That will be some good times Chief! We are frying fish again tomorrow, 45 to 50 folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning to you as well P44, don't over do it at the ball field! I see Wy checking in. That will be some good times Chief! We are frying fish again tomorrow, 45 to 50 folks.



Man, that sounds good. Just looked in my freezer, I've got enough to pull off a decent fish fry myself. Looks like that is going to be next on the agenda here. Been a lik while since the last one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Been quite dry here the past 2 mornings, no dew whatsoever. Sure hope we aren't going to go through another really HOT n DRY Summer like last year. Heck, I almost lost some shrubs that have been in the ground for 16 years.

I was having to irrigate a lot just to keep stuff alive, until I received a $210.00 water bill one month for over 30,000 gals of water.  

As a matter of fact, I did lose some lawn, at least injury(thinning)of it, allowing weeds to invade.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Morning brudderzzzzz !!!  Got a 3 day weekend !! 



Moonbro, that ole buckboard has seen mo butt than a toilet seat !!
You gonna leave it all natural ??? (I know how you like to fool with stuff...)


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brudderzzzzz !!!  Got a 3 day weekend !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Quackbro? 

That buckboard is awesome. Jmo, but I'd leave it just as it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

I'm definitely no antique expert, so if nothing else I'd consult someone on the matter before I did anything to it.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would buy stock in Depends you'd have me laughing so much.
> I don't think I'll ever take this necklace off. I love  it. My Mama had a diamond cross she never took off. They handed it to me when we were going through her stuff. Also found a pearl&diamond necklace she had before I was born that I always wanted. Found it in a package of my wedding pics in her dresser.


aawwwww..........


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon, broke down and just went to HD a got Jag a John Deere 42" cut hydrostatic rider. He's out there gettin to know it. That boy is shonuff HAPPY!


please, video!!!!!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> He said it was from the 1890's. Has found a home now!


SsuuuuhhhWEEEET!!!  If'n you git tired of it, let me know!


blood on the ground said:


> morning boys.. got another MRI this morning! I moved on the last one and refused to go back in that rabbit hole! yall have a good day!


close them eyes & picture yourself on the calmest lake you can imagine & git'er done!!

Happy Friday Mornin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Speaking of antiques, I bought this weird short chair that is like a rocker, but not your typical rocking like curved wood on the ground. It has sprung steel(similar to that on the buckboard)in between the seat frame and 4 short legs to the ground. The steel is bowed and attached to the bottom of the seat and the 4short legs are attached to the bottom of the steel.

What I don't understand is its not a normal chair height, it's about half the height of a normal chair height. 

Anyone ever seen a chair like that?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> aawwwww..........
> 
> please, video!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Mornin Schweety!

Will do, I did get pitcher or two. That boy is proud of that thang.

Speaking of MRI's, last one I had the gal put on Classic rock from the 70's and I left for a lil while.


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2017)

Morning Quack, Keebs, Wy and Da Possum. Not going to change anything on it. The man I got it from had to put a few new pieces on it down in the frame. May try to match the color better with some stain, but that is all. It is a really cool addition to the porch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> He said it was from the 1890's. Has found a home now!


That is so cool!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> morning boys.. got another MRI this morning! I moved on the last one and refused to go back in that rabbit hole! yall have a good day!


I hate them things too. Had one that lasted bout 45 minuets. She would come on the speaker and tell my how long each scan would take. Time sho don't fly when you in that tunnel. Bout had a panic attack.  Them LOUD sounds. I started making music in my head with the sounds. It helped.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, ........be still, be VERY, VERY still this time........and hopefully these test results might ultimately help you get some kind of relief and soon too, my friend.   I had an MRI done several years ago and it was in the original style "closed type" machines and I just about lost my mind in the process.  I did my best to close my eyes and "play 18 holes of golf" in my mind because I replayed every shot of my golf outing that occurred a few days before this test.  It helped to relieve some of the stress involved.
> 
> Prayers being sent up on your behalf for these back problems to disappear and never come back as you are much too young for these type ailments.



Thanks bro! I made it through this time! Porch sittin at the moment.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning


 Hiya Wy!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack, Keebs, Wy and Da Possum. Not going to change anything on it. The man I got it from had to put a few new pieces on it down in the frame. May try to match the color better with some stain, but that is all. _*It is a really cool addition to the porch.*_


 I have to agree!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Thanks bro! I made it through this time! Porch sittin at the moment.


good deal!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is so cool!!!!!
> 
> I hate them things too. Had one that lasted bout 45 minuets. She would come on the speaker and tell my how long each scan would take. Time sho don't fly when you in that tunnel. Bout had a panic attack.  Them LOUD sounds. I started making music in my head with the sounds. It helped.



They have pop music playing inside the dand thang!!! It was rough but I made it.... Prays da lawd!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of antiques, I bought this weird short chair that is like a rocker, but not your typical rocking like curved wood on the ground. It has sprung steel(similar to that on the buckboard)in between the seat frame and 4 short legs to the ground. The steel is bowed and attached to the bottom of the seat and the 4short legs are attached to the bottom of the steel.
> 
> What I don't understand is its not a normal chair height, it's about half the height of a normal chair height.
> 
> Anyone ever seen a chair like that?





Chair should fit you . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> good deal!



Thank you ma'am


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> They have pop music playing inside the dand thang!!! It was rough but I made it.... Prays da lawd!



 When you GON get results? Tell em not to look too close. They might find somepin totally unrelated. I went in for a clogged tear duct and came out with 2  brain aneurysms I neva knew I had. 
Dang. No music playing during mine. I had to make my own.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chair should fit you . .



 

I sat in it and almost couldn't get up out of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When you GON get results? Tell em not to look too close. They might find somepin totally unrelated. I went in for a clogged tear duct and came out with 2  brain aneurysms I neva knew I had.
> Dang. No music playing during mine. I had to make my own.






Here ya go . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here ya go . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Erybody done left me here all by myself. Caint leave cause I ordered church chicken plates from Rotary and caint pick em up till 3:30. Gonna be a LONG day. smh-ing real slow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 19, 2017)

Morning Mrs H. Mz. R was sure surprised when I rolled in with it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Gonna take me a nappy nap ..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Dat boyy could sho nuff eat some cone on da COBB through a picket fence.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 19, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> morning boys.. got another MRI this morning! I moved on the last one and refused to go back in that rabbit hole! yall have a good day!



Good deal, get fixed man. Did ya feel the heat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs H. Mz. R was sure surprised when I rolled in with it.


I bet she was. You brought home DA PRIZE! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take me a nappy nap ..


Sweet dreams.


Jeff C. said:


> Dat boyy could sho nuff eat some cone on da COBB through a picket fence.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Speaking of naps. I walked back to Boss#2's office yesterday afternoon to ax him a quertion. He was SOUND asleep. Had to say his name 3 times. Louder each time. He was so embarrassed.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of naps. I walked back to Boss#2's office yesterday afternoon to ax him a quertion. He was SOUND asleep. Had to say his name 3 times. Louder each time. He was so embarrassed.





That there is funny now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That there is funny now.



It is now, but it wasn't at the time. 

He woke up and shook his head then told me he didn't feel good. Yea. Right. 
I woulda just walked away, but this weren't the 1st time I caught him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It is now, but it wasn't at the time.
> 
> He woke up and shook his head then told me he didn't feel good. Yea. Right.
> I woulda just walked away, but this weren't the 1st time I caught him.



Next time tell him to bring a note from Mommy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Next time tell him to bring a note from Mommy.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Next time tell him to bring a note from Mommy.




Hamburger agin today, it's ok, I didn't have to cook it,  - cole slaw & chips.......... h2o............
come'on, ya'll make my mouth wata today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hamburger agin today, it's ok, I didn't have to cook it,  - cole slaw & chips.......... h2o............
> come'on, ya'll make my mouth wata today!



Burger and slaw good 7 days a week. 

Eye talian bow tie pasta,spinach, chicken alfredo wiff some xtra eye talian dressin+ H2O


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Burger and slaw good 7 days a week.
> 
> Eye talian bow tie pasta,spinach, chicken alfredo wiff some xtra eye talian dressin+ H2O


Eh, I get tired of anything after 3 - 4 days, but it beats cooking some nights!
I'm gonna fix up a couple pasta salads this weekend to have with whatever I grill..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Eh, I get tired of anything after 3 - 4 days, but it beats cooking some nights!
> I'm gonna fix up a couple pasta salads this weekend to have with whatever I grill..............



Love me some pasta salik in the Summer. Lunch eryday.
Boss#2 just called on me to fix his excel spread sheet.  
Told me I was a genius.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hamburger agin today, it's ok, I didn't have to cook it,  - cole slaw & chips.......... h2o............
> come'on, ya'll make my mouth wata today!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Burger and slaw good 7 days a week.
> 
> Eye talian bow tie pasta,spinach, chicken alfredo wiff some xtra eye talian dressin+ H2O



Dust with a smattering of grass clippings, drizzled with a little BSnT's.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dust with a smattering of grass clippings, drizzled with a little BSnT's.



Sweat stings bleeding cuts and makes Jeff fa fa cry.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sweat stings bleeding cuts and makes Jeff fa fa cry.



Spice baby,spice!

Fixin to get some roast n gravy stuff ova rice. Gotta cool down first. 

Jag and I had to pick up a buncha sticks and pine cones in an area up by the road that we kinda let get away from us. Then, I cut it and bordered around everything so he cut the open middle area. I'll move onto another area and border around everything and he can mow that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Spice baby,spice!
> 
> Fixin to get some roast n gravy stuff ova rice. Gotta cool down first.
> 
> Jag and I had to pick up a buncha sticks and pine cones in an area up by the road that we kinda let get away from us. Then, I cut it and bordered around everything so he cut the open middle area. I'll move onto another area and border around everything and he can mow that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Fixin to go pick up the chicken plates then might just float in da pool. It's HOT out there.
Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love me some pasta salik in the Summer. Lunch eryday.
> Boss#2 just called on me to fix his excel spread sheet.
> Told me I was a genius.


 I like it when they need me to "fix" things like that......... makes us look so good!


Jeff C. said:


> Spice baby,spice!
> 
> Fixin to get some roast n gravy stuff ova rice. Gotta cool down first.
> 
> Jag and I had to pick up a buncha sticks and pine cones in an area up by the road that we kinda let get away from us. Then, I cut it and bordered around everything so he cut the open middle area. I'll move onto another area and border around everything and he can mow that.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixin to go pick up the chicken plates then might just float in da pool. It's HOT out there.
> Ya'll have a good one!


I need to go vacuum mine out...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Going to my first Crawfish boil tonight !! 


Never had any ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going to my first Crawfish boil tonight !!
> 
> 
> Never had any ??



You are kidding. Right? 
Just got a text from my beach buddy. She went for a quick weekend.  Nobody was using the house. Will be back with us. Said our house has new steps and the beach looks completely different. Lots more beach after hurricane  mathew.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Im surprised the house is still on the beach. After all it only has one rope from the porch  to a palm tree. Lol, but not kidding.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going to my first Crawfish boil tonight !!
> 
> 
> Never had any ??



Pic of you sucking the crawfish head or it didn't happen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Had a snake in da pool skimmer yesterday. Another today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pic of you sucking the crawfish head or it didn't happen.





Er uhm galfriend, I ain't sucking on no head . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm galfriend, I ain't sucking on no head . .






Ok ok, so MEBBE there was this one time . .


----------



## Wycliff (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ok ok, so MEBBE there was this one time . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ok ok, so MEBBE there was this one time . .



Oh lawt.
my smileys aint workin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawt.
> my smileys aint workin.








I use to build bridges . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2017)

I sure stirred up a dust storm or two w/ the lawn mower this afternoon.


----------



## glue bunny (May 19, 2017)

Good evening my beautiful peeples!!

Hey gobble! Hey chief!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good evening my beautiful peeples!!
> 
> Hey gobble! Hey chief!





No lub fo da Quack ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Good evening my beautiful peeples!!
> 
> Hey gobble! Hey chief!



evening glue bunny


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No lub fo da Quack ???



I gotz some lub for ya big boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I sure stirred up a dust storm or two w/ the lawn mower this afternoon.



Im'on have to take 2 showers gobblein. I'z nasty dirty! 



glue bunny said:


> Good evening my beautiful peeples!!
> 
> Hey gobble! Hey chief!



Hey Miz bunny hop!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

If nuttin else, Quack gon pinch some tail tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz some lub for ya big boy!





Don't want no midget/coon/butt lubbin !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If nuttin else, Quack gon pinch some tail tonight.





Grrrrrrrrrr, tried it on my wifes friend, friend LOVED it, wife not so much  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Cain't remember the last time I got covered in this much dust n dirt.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't want no midget/coon/butt lubbin !!!



Well then, 2 thumbs up bro!


----------



## glue bunny (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No lub fo da Quack ???



Hey quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

I gotta go get a Showa, Jag done got all cleaned up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, tried it on my wifes friend, friend LOVED it, wife not so much  . . .



Oh lawt again. H22 and the boy eat em like that Cajun JeffC, but i do like the tails.
Wait. Quack GON say somepin bout that remark.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotta go get a Showa, Jag done got all cleaned up!



H22 done dipped in the pool.  Fixin to get clean in the shower. I'm  running away..


----------



## glue bunny (May 19, 2017)

Texting an cooking are almost as bad as texting an driving.
Suppertime here at the 31064 is as follows:
Country fried steak, mashed taters, green beans and nomads biskits!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

glue bunny said:


> Texting an cooking are almost as bad as texting an driving.
> Suppertime here at the 31064 is as follows:
> Country fried steak, mashed taters, green beans and nomads biskits!





I think I love you . . 




No reply big/lil sista !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 done dipped in the pool.  Fixin to get clean in the shower. I'm  running away..



You betta RUNNNNNN! 



glue bunny said:


> Texting an cooking are almost as bad as texting an driving.
> Suppertime here at the 31064 is as follows:
> Country fried steak, mashed taters, green beans and nomads biskits!



That sounds good, yeah!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I think I love you . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good mooove!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2017)

Gonna spenda lil QT with the wife.  ( well, QT to me anyhow...)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2017)

This place is deader than a month old corpse this morning.  Everybody must have been partying last night and are still asleep this morning getting their beauty sleep.

Gotta find me some breakfast, get a shower and go up to the country and take care of things hopefully before any rains happen today.  

I know that a cup or three of fresh brewed coffee would surely help right now to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.

Good morning to all of you sleeping Drivelers this morning and I hope that all of you will get awake soon and get up and shake a tail feather maybe!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

EE, you have that trip4's going on again this morning


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

hey wybro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2017)

Mornin EE, gobblein, Wy.

Moonbro must be in fish fry prep mode.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE, gobblein, Wy.
> 
> Moonbro must be in fish fry prep mode.



Good guess.

quackbro should be along soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good guess.
> 
> quackbro should be along soon.



Howdy gobblein, what's on your agenda for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

I have to go to work.   :sad:   At least I don't have to be there at 7, I can go in at 9.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

Chief, what are you going to do before the rains come?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, what are you going to do before the rains come?



Dang, didn't know we had any rain coming til now. I'm just waiting on Cuz to wake up as he probably drove in from over the road sometime this am. Said he was going to catch a nap and he and I would go pickup crawfish around 10:30. 

Probably be popping up a couple of canopys.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have to go to work.   :sad:   At least I don't have to be there at 7, I can go in at 9.



WORK???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, didn't know we had any rain coming til now. I'm just waiting on Cuz to wake up as he probably drove in from over the road sometime this am. Said he was going to catch a nap and he and I would go pickup crawfish around 10:30.
> 
> Probably be popping up a couple of canopys.



in 30055 40% by mid afternoon and goes up to 75 by 7PM.

Then it looks like a good chance for the next three days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2017)

Good Saturday morning EE, Gobble, Wy and Chief. Worked on the boat till dark, then grilt some rib eyes. A friend brought us some yellow and zucchini squash. Grilt them and some asparagus. Had some Friday afternoon end of the week BLD's too!!!!! We have cover where we are frying fish today if it rains here.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2017)

Mornin ladies!


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro. How you doing this morning?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This place is deader than a month old corpse this morning.  Everybody must have been partying last night and are still asleep this morning getting their beauty sleep.
> 
> Gotta find me some breakfast, get a shower and go up to the country and take care of things hopefully before any rains happen today.
> 
> ...



They made me a night walker for the next couple of months...........Just completed my first 12 hour night shift in nine years!!.........Time to Stumble off to bed!!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 20, 2017)

Morning yall! 

Late night, 2 games last night and 6 hours of baseball, but the boy brought home the big trophy. 

He still hasn't woke up...

Yall have a good day and stay cool, going to get hot!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2017)

Think I'll work on my tan today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> They made me a night walker for the next couple of months...........Just completed my first 12 hour night shift in nine years!!.........Time to Stumble off to bed!!





My prescription is one beer on the way home from work, 1 Benadryl and 2 Sleep Aids when you get to the house.  Box fan running wide open by the bed to drown out any noise, and blacked out windows.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My prescription is one beer on the way home from work, 1 Benadryl and 2 Sleep Aids when you get to the house.  Box fan running wide open by the bed to drown out any noise, and blacked out windows.



The DocQuack prescription.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 20, 2017)

Evening RB, P44, Quackbro and Gobble. Almost got the motor swap on the boat completed. Poured all the mixed gas for the old 2 cycle in a can for my fishing partner. Just need to get some non-ethanol gas and hook up battery leads. I'm sure we will have to fine tune the linkage some. Getting ready to head to the fish fry destination. No rain at 31220 yet. Will get some pics posted in the cafe later.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 20, 2017)

Saw Blood earlier, somehows, we bumped into each other in the womenz section at Academy...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Saw Blood earlier, somehows, we bumped into each other in the womenz section at Academy...



Weez stalkers.... Quacks long lost son's!

any hoo... Got a buncha bush hawgin done! About to put some ribs on the shmoker then go set up my new trail camera!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2017)

Been to Academy to get some beach stuff,and our weekly drank and appetizer at Auqa Linda. Them billy boyz done gave us a cravin for some salt water fish. Blackened sheeps head aka convict po boyz on the menu for  tonight. We cought some good uns and shrink wrapped filets.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2017)

My beach buddy sent me a text pic of our little bungalo at da beach.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My beach buddy sent me a text pic of our little bungalo at da beach.



Mrs H22.. All at sunz bad fo yo skin! Learn to love winter and all the clothes an blankets that come with it.... Sum... Sun and heat is bad ...mmmkay


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Saw Blood earlier, somehows, we bumped into each other in the womenz section at Academy...





blood on the ground said:


> Weez stalkers.... Quacks long lost son's!
> 
> any hoo... Got a buncha bush hawgin done! About to put some ribs on the shmoker then go set up my new trail camera!




OK, since nobody else has already asked......Well.......................were you two out shopping together for new "designer" sports bras or something ????????  Inquiring minds want to know !!!   All this time, I thought that Dr. Quack had that market already cornered for sure !!!   



Well I spent several hours up in the country and I got home about an hour ago and then ate me some late lunch (a take-out meal from Goolsby's Restaurant in Evans, Georgia) that included 1/2 BBQ chicken, potato salad, green beans w/stewed tomatoes on top, and a piece of that flat type round cornbread (Ho-Cake style) and I washed it all down with some unsweetened tea.   

Now that I am stuffed, I am fixing to start uploading trail cam photos from all of my cameras that I checked today.   Oh, for those that didn't already know, carrying a 50 lb block of mineral salt gets real heavy when you have to tote that sucker about 1/4 mile into the woods.  Then afterwards after resting for about 20 minutes, carrying that 50 lb bag of corn also got real heavy too but the poor critters have to have something to eat during this time of the year.  


Goodness Gracious, Look at all of that rain that is moving northward all across Georgia !!!!!  Somebody gonna get really wet maybe today and also during the next few days.


----------



## Wycliff (May 20, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, since nobody else has already asked......Well.......................were you two out shopping together for new "designer" sports bras or something ????????  Inquiring minds want to know !!!   All this time, I thought that Dr. Quack had that market already cornered for sure !!!



Rompers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2017)

They were romping alright.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2017)

Well aight den, Dawn and I ate our first crawfish tonight, purty good, but not all that.  I'd rather have skrimpsss.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

There has been sound and light show for over an hour here this  AM.    And rain to drown a duck.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2017)

OK, you sleepy Drivelers, it is time to rise and shine and get your rears in gear this morning.

Looks like storms all over a good part of Georgia this morning with lots of heavy rains and "fire-works" light  shows too....especially in Gobblin area.  That's what probably knocked him out of bed this morning !!!!!

Moonbro is probably still frying fish in his dreams this morning too.  All this fish frying makes for sore back muscles along with several other joints too.  

It is strange that I actually posted here back about 45 minutes ago BUT for whatever reason, it just disappeared.  I posted a much awaited photo in the trail camera section this morning and it surely put a smile on my face last night as I uploaded it !!!!  Nothing like seeing a new fawn out and about finally.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

Rain good

Coffee better


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rain good
> 
> Coffee better



X10.....Mornin folks!


----------



## Patriot44 (May 21, 2017)

Morning. 

Don't tell me yall don't graze through the wemenz section?


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2017)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> X10.....Mornin folks!



morning Chief 

stopped rain here for now but I don't expect that to last all day.




Patriot44 said:


> Morning.
> 
> Don't tell me yall don't graze through the wemenz section?



graze is different from shopping.   

How's the back P44?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well aight den, Dawn and I ate our first crawfish tonight, purty good, but not all that.  I'd rather have skrimpsss.



Quackbro, I'm in full agreement with you there. I think most would agree, but crawfish boils are more of a party time event, at least in my experience over the years.

They are good, but I'd prefer to eat shrimp all day long.

We did cook some shrimp yesterday for those that didn't eat crawfish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> stopped rain here for now but I don't expect that to last all day.
> 
> ...



Mornin gobblein, P44, EE.

EE, I've had posts disappear on me like that on an occasion or two, but only when posting from my phone, not my computer. 

Gobblein, looks like we had some pretty good gusts at my house yesterday. I had stuff blown all through my yard when I got home last night. Mostly planting pots off of a potting table, a big plastic tub that Jag uses to load up sticks and pine cones when we pick them up out of the yard, etc.,

I did have about a 10' Eastern Red Bud that got broken in half laying on its side too. 

We had a very brief span of gusts @ my Cuzz's house yesterday also, but nothing terrible. It's probably about 10 miles from my house, if that.


----------



## Patriot44 (May 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> stopped rain here for now but I don't expect that to last all day.
> 
> ...



Doing good thanks. Stood on it a bit too long Friday night and am paying a bit for it, but good.


----------



## glue bunny (May 21, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!

Gonna be a slowwww day at work today...easy $$$.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2017)

Good morning Gobble,EE,Chief,Wy, P44 and Glue Bunny. Dang it 44, don't over do it man! Congrats on lil44's baseball team! Dodged the really bad weather where we fried fish yesterday. Posted up some pics on the cafe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

morning sticky wabbit

moonbro the pix looked good

Chief, we had some real gusts here about 6 yesterday as it rolled in but they didn't last long.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2017)

Good Morning as I make my way through on a "mid-morning" after breakfast, taking my medicines,  watching the television, reading the newspaper (thankfully, my name was NOT on the Obituary list today), and deleting lots of non-descript trailcam photos etc.  Yep, that ought to about cover it for sure !!!

Now a special Good Morning to you, Ms Glue Bunny-Rabbit, as I have normally left the building by the time that you get online in the early mornings.  I hope that you are doing well and are having no further adverse effects and are back to working again each day.

Good Morning as well to Gobblin (who is now wide awake for sure), Chief, P-44, Wycliff, Moonbro, and to the rest of the incoming Driveler Nation. 

Dang, Moonbro, that fried fish surely made me hungry for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Doing good thanks. Stood on it a bit too long Friday night and am paying a bit for it, but good.



I hear ya, man. I was blowing pecan tree blooms about a 10" deep out of my truck yesterday morning before loading up all my stuff for yesterday's crawfish boil, and when I got done I set the backpack blower on the tailgate and before I even realized what I had done, I jumped off the tailgate to the ground.  

I felt it instantly in my lower back. Total brain lapse momentarily on my part. Bothered me the rest of the day yesterday and still feel it now. 



glue bunny said:


> Good morning my beautiful peeples!
> 
> Gonna be a slowwww day at work today...easy $$$.



Mornin glue bunny, I love that ez $$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Mornin Moonbro, haven't looked @ pics yet, but I'll eventually get over there for a drooling opportunity. 

I didn't take a single pic yesterday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks Gobble and EE. It turned out pretty good. Had about 45 folks. Brought some fish and hush puppies home. Gonna make fish cakes today. You are right about being sore EE. A good nights rest really helped the situation.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2017)

I didn't take as many as I should have or wanted to Chief. Once you get 3 classics fired up, they demand your undivided attention. Sounds like y'all had a good time also yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

I still have to go back over to Cuzz's after lunch sometime and clean up all our stuff, canopys, tables n chairs, pots n burners, etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I didn't take as many as I should have or wanted to Chief. Once you get 3 classics fired up, they demand your undivided attention. Sounds like y'all had a good time also yesterday.



Yessir, I had 3 pots boiling with all the timing going on for the taters, corn, andouille, crawfish, etc., going on. Also had some andouille on the grill. I like to have some grilled on the side while boiling as Or derves  

The women's had a huge spread of finger food spread too.

Wound up wayyy more people than the original plan. With kids and everybody, had to be at least 25 or better. Never got a head count.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2017)

Mornin! Y'all head over to the eatin forum an look at them ribs I shmoked last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin! Y'all head over to the eatin forum an look at them ribs I shmoked last night.



saw the uncooked ones

are the finished product up or downed now?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2017)

Checked out the finished product Blood. Outstanding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Checked out the finished product Blood. Outstanding!!!!!!!!



Flung a cravin for some baby backs on me, Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Got a lot of little sticks and debris all over the yard again. Jag and I had just picked it all up before mowing Friday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2017)

Storms here all night. Lost power right when the Preakness was starting. Sheeps head= my new favorite fish. Gotta agree wiff Quack on da mud bugs. I just eat the tails. 2 buttermilk pies in da oven. Gonna take em to the boy later. It's his favorite. That is all.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Quack don't know what he's missin. Didn want to post this in the Cafe, but when Cuzz and I were at da seafood sto yesterday pickin' up crawfish and shrimps, I had a hooker hit on me and ax if she could come to the crawfish boil with me....fo real.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack don't know what he's missin. Didn want to post this in the Cafe, but when Cuzz and I were at da seafood sto yesterday pickin' up crawfish and shrimps, I had a hooker hit on me and ax if she could come to the crawfish boil with me....fo real.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack don't know what he's missin. Didn want to post this in the Cafe, but when Cuzz and I were at da seafood sto yesterday pickin' up crawfish and shrimps, I had a hooker hit on me and ax if she could come to the crawfish boil with me....fo real.




Hey she likes to fish because as you said, she had her "own hooks" already sharpened !!!!!!!  


OH, by the way, she was also in that same seafood market last Saturday too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2017)

Pies done!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pies done!





Lawd, those look good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey she likes to fish because as you said, she had her "own hooks" already sharpened !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OH, by the way, she was also in that same seafood market last Saturday too.



I wouldn't doubt it EE. She was in there eating a plate of their food, they got some good eats in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

Dang, sposed to go back over to Cuzz's to finish picking and cleaning up everything at about 1:30 ish. Hope it isn't a steady rain like it is here right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, those look good.



Thanks! Tried to load pics of the fish, but I guess the file is too big. Not liking this new dumb smart phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks! Tried to load pics of the fish, but I guess the file is too big. Not liking this new dumb smart phone.



I CANNOT post pics from this IPhone on here anymore for some reason. I've done it before on a few occasions at first, but not anymore. 

Do not know how to EMBED a video from this phone either. 

BTW, been eating sheephead for years, ain't a dang thing wrong with them bad boys.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H, that is a beautiful pic! Love them buttermilk pies! Them convicts are good eating! No rain here yet Chief but I'm sure it's coming!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H, that is a beautiful pic! Love them buttermilk pies! Them convicts are good eating! No rain here yet Chief but I'm sure it's coming!



That's what H22 calls them. We had some bass filets too. Good stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

drive way edged, more grass mowed and mower washed, some suckers trimmed off of trees, and fire ants treated!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drive way edged, more grass mowed and mower washed, some suckers trimmed off of trees, and fire ants treated!!



Git'n er done, gobblebro! 

Went back over to Cuzz's and cleaned up all the stuff from yesterday. Boilers, pots, propane bottles, tables, chairs, ice chests, canopies, etc., Had a daggum truck load. 

Chugaluggin a couple colduns now though.


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2017)

Ready for a coldun


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2017)

tumohowas


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2017)

No No:


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2017)

No bodies here


----------



## Wycliff (May 21, 2017)

Last page


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> No bodies here



That is what I told the man in blue when he wanted to search area.


Chief, sounds like you got it done too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2017)

I can not believe Jason Day just missed that putt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can not believe Jason Day just missed that putt.



Choke

first three putt of the week.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2017)

So far today, I have NOT accomplished anything of any significance.   I only went outside one time early this morning to get the newspaper and that was it.  I got lazy and just laid around all day long.  I did eat a Butterball "Deep Fried" Turkey sandwich for lunch which was really good.   

I made a mistake just sitting around and watching the golf TUNA-MENT because it was really boring but it wasn't much else on television either.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> So far today, I have NOT accomplished anything of any significance.   I only went outside one time early this morning to get the newspaper and that was it.  I got lazy and just laid around all day long.  I did eat a Butterball "Deep Fried" Turkey sandwich for lunch which was really good.
> 
> I made a mistake just sitting around and watching the golf TUNA-MENT because it was really boring but it wasn't much else on television either.



Shhhhh, he's fixin to tap that little white ball.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 21, 2017)

Got some non- ethanol gas this afternoon. Hooked up the hose to new boat motor. The Yamaha has a fitting that screws to the garden hose, don't have to fool with muffs. Pumped primer bulb, turned key and bam! Fired right up, may have to adjust throttle linkage just a bit. Hope to get it on the lake Tuesday afternoon after work. Pretty pumped! Cooked some fish cakes on the egg tonight. Check out the cafe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2017)

Been a rough night so far


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2017)

bloodbro,  rough due to back or work itself?

here is the make it right brew


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,  rough due to back or work itself?
> 
> here is the make it right brew



Back is in bad shape... We have had a lot of things breaking down tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to all of you other sleeping Drivelers out there this morning.

Blood, I'm sorry about your continuing back problems because I know that they are no fun at all as I have had some back problems since I was young due to an injury back then.   I surely hope that you can find some relief soon so you can get half-way back to normal.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is helping to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning so that I can be a productive citizen today as well.  

Moonbro sure did fix up some nice vittles over the weekend and just looking at the photos makes me really hungry.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2017)

Morning EE,Gobble and Blood. Thanks EE, we tied the feed bag on pretty good. Blood that back pain is no joke!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2017)

EE, lots of rain on the way so geterdone

moonbro, and what a feed bag it was.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 22, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There has been sound and light show for over an hour here this  AM.    And rain to drown a duck.



I won't be processing any goods for a few days now.

Gobblin,  I was talking to a close friend of mine yesterday morning and she told me that it was raining so hard up at her place in the mountains that it probably "drowned the frogs" and I started laughing and she wanted to know why.  I then told her about your comment the day before about the early "4th of July Fireworks Show" and that it had rained so much that it probably drowned the ducks.    She liked your comments.

She previously lived in Covington and she and I have talked about you and your location etc and also about your mountain retreat as well above Helen.  She and I have actually bought some fruits and vegetables from a nice facility that is off of I-20 and was fairly close to Newborn.  For the past 6 years or so, she has lived about 1/2 way between Blue Ridge and Blairsville (about 4 miles north of Hwy 76/515, etc up on the mountain there in Fannin County.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2017)

Mornin day walkers! Getting to be that time of year where I become a recluse and can only be found around a air conditioner vent


----------



## Patriot44 (May 22, 2017)

Morning, yall. Headed to Flowridah, man I hate heat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2017)

Dang Bloodbro I don't have any AC on da boat. I do have some umbrellas tho. Safe travels 44!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## glue bunny (May 22, 2017)

Good morning my beautiful peeples!!

Sitting here at the docs office waiting on them to open....then off to work for 1 more 12 hr day at the glue factory. 

Everyone have a great monday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

How's that ankle/foot doing glue bunny?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Bloodbro I don't have any AC on da boat. I do have some umbrellas tho. Safe travels 44!



There is God given ac all around that boat when its afloat! No worries... Lets fish some time


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning, yall. Headed to Flowridah, man I hate heat.



Whatchew doing in flardu?


----------



## Moonpie1 (May 22, 2017)

Good morning Chief and Glue Bunny.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2017)

Mornin Moon.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2017)

morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

